# Videogame Art, Gifs, Screenshots, Videos, Music, and Cosplay dump



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

For all those people who like to search for fanart but can never find what they're looking for, or for the people who have loads and want to share it with others, this is the right thread for you all! Just come here and share/request fanart and have fun talking about it. :3 Just make sure to spoiler tag all images so the page isn't stretched and elongated like crazy.

EDIT: Also, could a mod edit it to say "Official Fanart Thread"? The "Pokemon" in it seems redundant. 

Kurisu EDIT: Altho not an enforceable rule. It's encouraged to post the source of the fan art or at least credit the artist in some way. Fan art is very fun, so we'd all like to support it however we can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess I'll go. 

 And Zayne, please spoiler tag that. If all the big pics aren't spoiler tagged, this thread will turn into a huge mess.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

My bad. :sweat


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh nice 

I will likely be requesting in the future and I'll try and help too 


*Spoiler*: _A couple of my favorites_


----------



## Golbez (Feb 15, 2010)

[SP][/SP]

Dohohoho.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> [SP][/SP]
> 
> Dohohoho.


I'll admit, they're cute.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Doesn't work.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

dawwwww ! 
thats adorable !


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Quagsire avy. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Doesn't work.



It's Tinypic. If it doesn't work, it's not my problem.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Freaking Awesome Shiny Rayquaza_


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

We should get a PB for pokemon account. This way we can keep them all in one place ~


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Giovanni_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, try and catch MY POKEMON.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, try and catch MY POKEMON.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

DAT JIGGLYPUFF.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

Set worthy


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lol, I found this one a few days ago and lol'd.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Any good Suicune/Raikou arts?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any good Suicune/Raikou arts?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any good Suicune/Raikou arts?




*Spoiler*: __ 











inb4jason


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Zaru/Keeiii <3 Will Repp


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Any good Suicune/Raikou arts? :ano




*Spoiler*: __ 

















Those are two of my favorites


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you aswell Sen, those Chibi ones pek


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Delicious. 



Kairi said:


> inb4jason



Nah, he posted the legendary beasts fanart I was planning on posting.  So here's a different fanart.


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

Any Arcanine and Dragonite stuff? 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Any good Suicune/Raikou arts?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any Arcanine and Dragonite stuff?


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

That Arcanine. 

And that Dragonite. :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thank you aswell Sen, those Chibi ones pek



Of course  



Death-kun said:


> Delicious.



lol that reminds me of one of those I've seen before, surprising that there is Hypno x pokemon trainer 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any Arcanine and Dragonite stuff?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __


LOL I HAVE A HYPNO IN MY PSYCHIC TEAM
IM SOO GONNA USE THIS


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> lol that reminds me of one of those I've seen before, surprising that there is Hypno x pokemon trainer



It's because Hypno can hypnotize and whatnot, so...  Drowzee and Hypno are the pedophiles of the Pokemon world anyway. Just read their Pokedex entries.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pok?mon Fan Art*

Everyone feel free to go crazy with your fan-art here!

_Please spoiler tag any images that are too big, thanks!_





edit--
*
oops didn't realize there was another, please merge this* :sweat


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 15, 2010)

Get them cheap before they go up for sale elsewhere

It can't be that hard to search this section yet

The second one looks like it could make some good avatars.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha yeah as I said I wasn't even thinking, the excitement of the section overwhelmed me xD

Sorry all


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Rykiel (Feb 15, 2010)

HUEG


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 15, 2010)

Any good Crystal, May, and Kotone fanarts?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

so fucking manly.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 15, 2010)

Kairi said:


> dawwwww !
> thats adorable !



This is amazing.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _dawn x cynthia_ 













appurntly this is really popular 0:


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Gary (Feb 16, 2010)

I have about 500MG worth of pokemon fanart.....should I dump them all here?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

Hikari and Cynthia are really fucking popular.

and hot.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mαri (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mew_ 










Thread lacks Mew  .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Once again requesting I can .
Volkner?


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Once again requesting I can .
> Volkner?


----------



## Dagor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Undead (Feb 16, 2010)

This one will turn you guys on.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dagor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

Still awesome...



Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I always knew Drowzee and Hypno were pedohpile pokemon, but I didn't think they would...

A. Go for sexual favors (Despite that being the whole thing about pedos) because I thought they would simply eat children.
B. Go for a girl who is on the blurred line between prepubescent and post-pubescent.

But then again... Fanart is simply fanart.


Well that's two ways one way to win over those complaining about Kotone.



Rykiel said:


> HUEG



Brilliant designs.



.:Jason:. said:


> Any good Crystal, May, and Kotone fanarts?



XD And here comes the ecchi.


And it starts.

__________________________________


I found some from an artist on DA:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 16, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Any good Crystal, May, and Kotone fanarts? Alone or together, I don't mind.



I repeat this request, once more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> I repeat this request, once more.





meh


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 16, 2010)

^ That is not a sexy picture, I are disappoint.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> ^ That is not a sexy picture, I are disappoint.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Why thank you, dearest. I will be using some of em.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

Please spoiler tag that, Basilikos.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _i lold <3_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

Sasuke as a Shedinja.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

Ikr ! Had me lol 


*Spoiler*: _Dragonite "Loli"ver_


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

That can't possibly be a Dragonite in any sense of the word.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats what she said in her summary I swear, I copy-pasted that


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks like some Lopunny dragon hybrid turned human.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

Bitches better move for Metagross.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 16, 2010)

DO WANT <33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

... DAMN!!! Well that's one way to get some fresh air...


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 16, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> ... DAMN!!! Well that's one way to get some fresh air...


Ain't it?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Ain't it?



Oh yeah...  (Somehow I'm now thinking of "Pimp my Metagross")


*Spoiler*: __ 




The artist does great work... I wish I knew where the artist's DA is...


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Innocence (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Basilikos said:


>



That's so awesome, is it from the manga?


----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2010)

Any Gliscor pics?


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any Gliscor pics?



I'd recommend Zaikudo from dA, that person has some of the best Zaikudo and a few other not-usually popular pokemon from what I've seen.  

Here are some of their Gliscor pictures~


*Spoiler*: __ 



'


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> That's so awesome, is it from the manga?


I'm not really sure. I was reading scans online when I saw that picture in between chapters.


----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> I'd recommend Zaikudo from dA, that person has some of the best Zaikudo and a few other not-usually popular pokemon from what I've seen.
> 
> Here are some of their Gliscor pictures~
> 
> ...



Taking these two.  Thanks.


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I'm not really sure. I was reading scans online when I saw that picture in between chapters.



I see, well I am thinking of reading the manga actually so hopefully then I'll see if it is 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Taking these two.  Thanks.



Glad that you like them 

Also ~


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dagor (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh those are cute   I wonder if we can get this thread stickied, would be so much easier to find it when it's not active in my subscriptions


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 17, 2010)

^Great pic.^ 

More Lugia plox. Trying to find a decent one for a set.


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice Umbreon 



Utopia Realm said:


> ^Great pic.^
> 
> More Lugia plox. Trying to find a decent one for a set.:hurr



Lugia is actually my favorite in terms of appearance fanart 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

Another awesome Beedrill


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 18, 2010)

Mewtwo art is god tier.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the Eevee forms probably end up with the best fanart though in general, although quite a few others have some really awesome stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

requesting for all steel type pokemon fanart


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Feb 19, 2010)

Innocence said:


> requesting for all steel type pokemon fanart




*Spoiler*: __ 












i'm not dlgjfkl sure if Arceus is a steel pokemon but when I put it in dA its all ARCEUS >:I


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Silly Keisha, Arceus is Normal type.  Though it can become any type through the use of certain Plates.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 19, 2010)

EXACTA >:T
Any type is better than being wrong


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry for so many posts in a row, but it'd be such a hassle to wait for a lot of these images to load and put them in one post lol. :/


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

save and save and save


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG Julie, that second Scizor is so cute.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

DING WE HAVE WINNAR

unless death posts something better


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __


OH MY FUCKING GOD THE DIALGA CLOVERFIELD


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Jess, I got a Palkia one like that too. 



Innocence said:


> DING WE HAVE WINNAR
> 
> unless death posts something better



You underestimate my slew of Jirachi fanart.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

Requesting some Lucario Art. :3


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Jess, I got a Palkia one like that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, share the palkia one for lulz


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucario_ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2010)

I fucking hate Lucario


----------



## Kairi (Feb 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I fucking hate Lucario


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

If Jecht says it, it must be true.


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

That Dialga and Palkia   They're so big too so it fits 



lol Jason made me hate Lucario   Always annoying strong


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Sen said:


> That Dialga and Palkia   They're so big too so it fits
> 
> 
> 
> lol Jason made me hate Lucario   Always annoying strong



I know right.  Pokemon meets the real world. 

Oooh, I've seen that Registeel before. It was just taking too long to load completely, so I didn't bother saving it lol.

Oh come now, Lucario wasn't that bad. D: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I know right.  Pokemon meets the real world.
> 
> Oooh, I've seen that Registeel before. It was just taking too long to load completely, so I didn't bother saving it lol.
> 
> Oh come now, Lucario wasn't that bad. D:



Indeed, it would be cool if they were actually nice to us though and they were real ;__;

It was bad when it could kill so much 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Sen said:


> Indeed, it would be cool if they were actually nice to us though and they were real ;__;
> 
> It was bad when it could kill so much
> 
> ...



Like the actual Pokemon world, where they usually all get along. That would be the best. 

I'm even better since then though. I feel like trying a Lucario again. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Like the actual Pokemon world, where they usually all get along. That would be the best.
> 
> I'm even better since then though. I feel like trying a Lucario again.



Yeah   If only  

I figured ;__;  Has Tyger Lily come close to beating you at all yet? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah   If only
> 
> I figured ;__;  Has Tyger Lily come close to beating you at all yet?
> 
> ...



But then again, the Pokemon world is full of mostly goodhearted people anyway, while our world is full of lots of bad people. 

Eh, not really at all. I'm using this one Rain Dance team of mine right now that's been dominating pretty much anything that comes my way.


----------



## Kek (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone got some Morty/ghost art?


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But then again, the Pokemon world is full of mostly goodhearted people anyway, while our world is full of lots of bad people. :(
> 
> Eh, not really at all. I'm using this one Rain Dance team of mine right now that's been dominating pretty much anything that comes my way.



Yeah that's true   

And  I've seen that with Magikarp, I'm sure it would work wonders with other pokemon too 

oh cute 

@Kek

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Feb 19, 2010)

Oooh last one is


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Kek said:


> Anyone got some Morty/ghost art?





Sen said:


> Yeah that's true
> 
> And  I've seen that with Magikarp, I'm sure it would work wonders with other pokemon too
> 
> oh cute



Pokemon World would be best to live in if you want it to be peaceful. 

Yeah, that vid where it sweeped a team of Ubers?


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

That is badass.


----------



## Kek (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. @_@


Anyone like Ruby?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone got some Jasmine art?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone got some Jasmine art?


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon World would be best to live in if you want it to be peaceful.
> 
> Yeah, that vid where it sweeped a team of Ubers?



I love that one 

Yeah although it would probably be more violent if it was real 

Yeah 



.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone got some Jasmine art?



Here are a few more :]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 20, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


>



Where did Sasuke come from:rofl

But nice pics+reps


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heres one of all the women in the world



Cynthia:33


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Sasuke where?

Also   Saw that in a set once, interesting picture of them


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

Clair and Cynthia are the best.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Some male trainers too :hurr_


----------



## Laex (Feb 21, 2010)

I need some kawaii Cyndaquil or some badass Typhlosion/Kingler


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Typhlosion_ 













Not too good of just him, looking for some others now


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cyndaquil_ 





















Tried


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Going to post some others too 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

Raichu!


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll post some more Raichu 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Typhlosion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this. :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Taking this. :33



Glad you liked it


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Basilikos said:


>



Holy shit these are awesome! 

*saves for later sets*


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Those remind me of this Mewtwo comic I refound recently 



Can't actually read it   But pretty funny, also the entire scenario too since I used my Mewtwo to fight like everything, even super simple ones.


----------



## firefist (Feb 22, 2010)

*Traditional Japanese Pokemon Art*

Behold the awesomeness: 

also, if you scroll down, you will see a link to his pixiv profile. You can see more art there.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 22, 2010)

i saw part of this on another site, i was wondering if there was more


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2010)

Why didn't you just post this in the fanart thread?
Anyway, those are pretty awesome.


----------



## firefist (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why didn't you just post this in the fanart thread?
> Anyway, those are pretty awesome.



There is a Fanart thread?
Anyway, this deserves its own thread


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 22, 2010)

jigglypuff looks so deranged XD


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2010)

Gyarados' design looks so badass.

While Sneasle looks like it got run over by a truck


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2010)

I've seen this before 

Pretty badass


----------



## Laex (Feb 22, 2010)

Claiming amazing cyndaquil pek


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Nimander's Pokemon Stock Dump*

Here it is!  The stock thread to end all stock threads!

I know that I have at least 1000 pieces of Pokemon fanart, and it doesn't even come close to what some of you out there have.

So, step into the Stock Shop and share the goodies with the community.

*disclaimer*

None, and I mean NONE of the art I'm about to post belongs to me.  I couldn't draw to save my life.  This is just art I've stumbled across (ripped from /b/:ho) in my time on the Internets, and this seemed to be the place to put them.  Some of it is alt., some is more "cutesy".  But it's all here for your usage.

In the same policy used in the Giveaway shop, please let others know if you're going to use a stock for a set, to prevent "double-dipping" as it were.  

Anyway, I'll go ahead and begin.  Anyone, feel free to join in.  Please don't let me be the only person posting here.

And since some of these are huge, I'll be limiting it to five pics a post.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Someone, somewhere out there might like this.:S


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undead (Feb 23, 2010)

We already have a fanart thread.
Pyramids With Nadja - _S/T_


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

Well.  Looks like a mod will have to merge them then.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 23, 2010)

Why isn't this thread stickied?  I made a thread thinking I had a new idea, and this was already here.


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

I want it stickied too  

Anyway awesome stock pictures


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> Heres one of all the women in the world
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia:33





Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Typhlosion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these 2 really catched me, and I guess I will post this one(its not mine):


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon oil painting*

Let us discuss on how epic this is.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undead (Feb 25, 2010)

This should be in the fanart thread.

It's pretty cool.


----------



## firefist (Feb 25, 2010)

I also made a thread about it a couple of days ago but it got moved to the fanart thread.
But these paintings are sweeeet


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

Heh, i wasn't even aware we had such a thread...meh...for as long as this lives i hope we have a nice chat lol.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 25, 2010)

9/10 on the Epic Scale.
That shit is awesome.
Nuff said.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Dat Wigglytuff ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 25, 2010)

Some of those Pokemon look awesome yet incredibly disturbing.


----------



## valerian (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm pretty there's a Johto one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I also made a thread about it a couple of days ago but it got moved to the fanart thread.
> But these paintings are sweeeet



If you look in the original HG/SS and go to the pages all the way to before the section was made I posted it first


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2010)

*quick fanart*

TERRIBLE camera, sorry guys. Anyways I got bored, and drew this. Hope you like. I'll add my whole team before I'm finished(Ivysaur, Wartortle, Zangoose, Kangaskahn) but here's what you'll see until I'm done.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 26, 2010)

your love is strong your art is good

the pokémanz on the left loves to show his anus to the viewer
such a slutty little naughty whore, it craves for me to ram my pokéballs at/in him/her/it so hard

/approved

edit: i'm not a furry
i think
maybe i'm a temp. furry
the mysteries of life...


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> your love is strong your art is good
> 
> the pok?manz on the left loves to show his anus to the viewer
> such a slutty little naughty whore, it craves for me to ram my pok?balls at/in him/her/it so hard
> ...



You're a damn martyr is what you are, ya big lug you. Thanks for comment.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 27, 2010)

It looks nice hurr

Haunter looks furry awesome. I wished I had a furry Haunter, it would be so cool.


----------



## Undead (Feb 27, 2010)

We have a fanart thread to post this kind of stuff in.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 27, 2010)

It was more suited for the pokemon section.

EDIT: Well now I feel like a total tool.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2010)

Some realism and something cute.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Don't be too disgusted with the "mama pikachu" picture, I actually like it... I think I've watched too many Guinea Pigs giving birth...


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 27, 2010)

I like them. The Charmeleon looks awesome.


----------



## Dalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Charmeleon  They're


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> It was more suited for the pokemon section.



We have a pokemon fanart thread is what Sarutobi meant.


----------



## Undead (Feb 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> It was more suited for the pokemon section.


I meant we have a fanart thread in this section. I'm surprised it hasnt been sticked. :S


----------



## Munak (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone please find me some Sceptile art?


----------



## Javs (Feb 27, 2010)

Compilation of past fanart posts (those that would load properly for me anyways). Would be best to archive everything while there aren't that many pages yet to cover. Searching is a pain. Arranged in alphabetical order for your convenience.


*altaria*
Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown
*arceus*



*azurill*
Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown
*beedrill*


*budew*

*bulbasaur*
Link removed
*castform*
Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown
*cyndaquil*
Link removed
*darkrai*

*dialga*

*giratina*

*gliscor*





*ho-oh*

*jirachi*

*lucario*

*lugia*





*magnemite*

*metagross*
Link removed

*mew*

*mewtwo *


*ninetales*

*palkia*

*pikachu*
Link removed
*raichu*

*rayquaza*


*registeel*

*steelix*

*suicune*



*togekiss*

*umbreon*

*vaporeon*

*vulpix*
Link removed


----------



## Javs (Feb 27, 2010)

Pictures not centered on one pokemon (mass/group pictures) are as follows . _Under "trainer" are basically those pictures that include trainers in them, rather general, vague, and not all that specific of a category but for now I don't want to think too much about it. Might fix it up some other time._

*evolution lines*




*trainer*



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
















*legendaries*



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



*group*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed







*WEBSITE LINKS*


----------



## Emigan (Feb 27, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That Cynthia/Garchomp one pekpek


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 27, 2010)

That GIF was so cool! Now if only I had those kinds of skills I would totally make one... Dx


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> *Spoiler*: __


EPIC ANIMATION


----------



## Mαri (Feb 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I know right.  Pokemon meets the real world.
> 
> Oooh, I've seen that Registeel before. It was just taking too long to load completely, so I didn't bother saving it lol.
> 
> ...





Sen said:


> Nice Umbreon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute! pek

Umbreon/Latias anyone?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

Mαri said:


> So cute! pek
> 
> Umbreon/Latias anyone?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2010)

dolphinabottle, that's an Azurill not a Marril. (Not to mention you forgot the Raichu with the Star, and the Mama Pikachu)


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 27, 2010)

Kotone and her starter if you don't choose her in the game? You know?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Kotone and her starter if you don't choose her in the game? You know?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 27, 2010)

Some sweet Garchomps, water-types, and a couple randoms.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Javs (Feb 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> dolphinabottle, that's an Azurill not a Marril. (Not to mention you forgot the Raichu with the Star, and the Mama Pikachu)



Oh right. Fixed that. And I didn't "forget" anything. Some pictures just fail to load for me. Quite a lot actually .


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone got any Houndour/Houndoom art?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2010)

Some Salamance arts??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2010)

Some decent Yellow fanart I came across:


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 2, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Some decent Yellow fanart I came across:



Yay, Ambershipping fanart.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 2, 2010)

Ninetails, anyone?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread should probably be stickied so that people don't make a bunch of copies.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

Didn't really see any Salamance, but some Houndoom


*Spoiler*: __ 













Mαri said:


> Ninetails, anyone?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Oooh, the thread got stickied.  <3

Anyway, these aren't Salamence-specific, but they do have Salamence in them. :3 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 Here's a random fanart.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay, rivalry.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Some decent Yellow fanart I came across:



I love those 2 fan arts! 

I liked them so much that I used them as signatures of them (well, just added transparency... nothing special)

Here those 2 that I used as signatures:







Hey, *Kira Yamato*. I assume that you are a Yellow fan, so I bet you already know that today is Yellow's Birthday! so because of that a LOT of fan art is of her is appearing EVERYWHERE!!

I'm the biggest fan of Yellow that has ever existed! I have more than 2000 different fan arts saved in my PC that I have collected for the past 3 years, it's okay if I spam this place with that fan art?

I don't know if it's fine because is manga only stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Hey, *Kira Yamato*. I assume that you are a Yellow fan, so I bet you already know that today is Yellow's Birthday! so because of that a LOT of fan art is of her is appearing EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> I'm the biggest fan of Yellow that has ever existed! I have more than 2000 different fan arts saved in my PC that I have collected for the past 3 years, it's okay if I spam this place with that fan art?
> 
> I don't know if it's fine because is manga only stuff.



lol, no problem. Have fun posting them. Maybe I'll find some Yellow Fanart I can use later on for my sets xDD


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 3, 2010)

@Amirillo dle Bosque Verde: The fanart in your signature, post it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Gentleman (Mar 3, 2010)

Just some random ones

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

I always wondered why they always make red look like a badass sadistic guy in the fanarts.

this needs more hot females art :ho

gardevoir :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a Jirachi avy made from this, but I realized I never actually posted the fanart before lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oooh, the thread got stickied.  <3
> 
> Anyway, these aren't Salamence-specific, but they do have Salamence in them. :3
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh the dragons are cool, and Death-kun your sig is awesome, its from the trailer right?


----------



## Undead (Mar 5, 2010)

Huzzah, thread got stickied!


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Huzzah, thread got stickied!



It got stickied ages ago.

Personally I don't think it should be. We have way too many stickies.


----------



## Undead (Mar 5, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> It got stickied ages ago.
> 
> Personally I don't think it should be. We have way too many stickies.


I kept seeing people posting fanart threads, so it's good we have a sticky for this so people don't miss it. And I think we have a good amount of stickies now. Anymore and it'll be too much. I think the ask a question sticky is unnecessary though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I kept seeing people posting fanart threads, so it's good we have a sticky for this so people don't miss it. And I think we have a good amount of stickies now. Anymore and it'll be too much. I think the ask a question sticky is unnecessary though.



Yeah, the question thread is going to get busy soon.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2010)

Saving, will request something out of it soon. 

/toolazytolookupmyownzoroarkart


----------



## Kairi (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eevee Sisters_


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone who was a fan of Rugrats in the past will get this joke :3


----------



## sasuki-chan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here some fanarts I found some while ago (you may have seen them already <<'):




*Spoiler*: _lugia_ 









*Spoiler*: _espeon_


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

Less Pokemon and more people.


----------



## Laex (Mar 14, 2010)

I need soem sexy stocks for avs 

And more people would be nice.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2010)

Any cool jasmin stuff?...


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 18, 2010)

this thread lacks red, a lot of red.

also arcanine


and scizor

but specialy arcanine


----------



## Emigan (Mar 18, 2010)

Any nice Umbreon art?


----------



## sasuki-chan (Mar 18, 2010)

I have some:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emigan (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you pek


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

This made me lol.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

omg who knew Pokemon had such EPIC fanarts pek


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I vaguely remember posting this before, but this is the ultimate fanart ever. Every single pokemon, from Gen I all the way to the preview of Gen V:


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Some random ones, not sure if they've been posted 


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: _Some Pokeppl_ 






*Spoiler*: _Big_


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

Reminds me of Link from the Zelda games.


----------



## Sen (Mar 20, 2010)

On the topic of Link


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Any Kingdra fanart?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

That Electrode


----------



## Laex (Mar 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I vaguely remember posting this before, but this is the ultimate fanart ever. Every single pokemon, from Gen I all the way to the preview of Gen V:



I dare someone to count every single pokemon and make sure they're all there


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 22, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That Electrode



It's eyes reminded me of jyuuin lvl 2 sasuke lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masurao (Mar 24, 2010)

Even though Ash is no where near as cool as Red is...I like this picture. Misty of course looks delicious.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

She has her hair down, of course she does.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Mar 28, 2010)

*Has anyone ever noticed...*

That Pokemon has like, the most badass fanart of pretty much anything? Seriously, like one piece of fan drawn art is almost enough to make you forget just how terribad the anime is. lol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 28, 2010)

Pokemon does have really awesome fanart, but doesn't every popular series? 
Oh and Yu-Gi-Oh Red looks even more badass IMO


----------



## Zunbeltz (Mar 28, 2010)

Its got the best i've seen in awhile


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 28, 2010)

every series has their own


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Mar 28, 2010)

Every popular series has some pretty good fanart, but Pokemon's just struck me as having the most quality art.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 29, 2010)

It looks so badass and yet it still makes Wallace look completely *FABULOUS*


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Imagine an Elite Four + Champion consisting of them? Daaaaaaamn. Blue = Champion


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2010)

Indeed so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2010)

*Gender Reversals Go...*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Mt.Silver Meeting...*


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 29, 2010)

That's true that artists make Pokemons look like real fighting monsters.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the pokemon fanart


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

At first i was like "wtf Spanish and no translation?" then i looked at the tediursa and suddenly all my questions vanished.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _No need to know Nippon_


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: _No need to know Nippon_



Actually, it's way funnier if you do. Each ball has so much personality lmao.

Also, the teacher owns, in the first part he's writing down "pokeball - deceased" in the attendance sheet .


----------



## Ziko (Mar 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMe2Zvi-QrU[/YOUTUBE]

Not really sure if it qualifies as "Fanart" buuuut...Just check it out


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Red meets Leilouch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 1, 2010)

pek pek pek
Mawile


----------



## Sen (Apr 1, 2010)

Not sure if these have been posted but otherwise ~


*Spoiler*: __ 











Also, , pretty big so I figured it would be easier to link it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone have some more badass Red fanart?


----------



## Shinya (Apr 4, 2010)

I have many Red fanart. Not sure on the badassery though
Hope no one posted these before


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 4, 2010)

I still like the one i posted above the best .


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2010)

Trans out the girl and I got myself a Pokemon Foursome. Sweet.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Trans out the girl and I got myself a Pokemon Foursome. Sweet.



Done.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Done.




A new OT4


----------



## Shinya (Apr 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Done.



Oh shit. You did it


----------



## valerian (Apr 4, 2010)

Any badass Gold pics with Cyndaquil/Quilava/Typhlosion?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any badass Gold pics with Cyndaquil/Quilava/Typhlosion?


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks  I found what I was looking for


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Page 2 has a sick one, sort of a HG SS poster. Has Gold and Silver, Typhlosion, Weavile, etc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought the forum rules forbid links to the Booru sites...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I thought the forum rules forbid links to the Booru sites...



I don't see any booru sites here senor.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 5, 2010)

Mystery hairstyle finally solved.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Ha, I was looking at that a few days ago. I still had trouble following it


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 5, 2010)

> Ha, I was looking at that a few days ago. I still had trouble following it


1: Spray water on it.
2: Take the 2 lines of hair in front of her shoulders in #1 back and tie them with a hole in the middle.
3: Take some hair from below the bow, brings it forward and ties it in the middle with that triangular hairclip.
4: Same thing for the other side
5: Grab the rest of the long hair from above the bow tied in #2 with the string. (she's holding it in her mouth, you'd think she was using it but in fact she's removing it)
6: Place clip in the back of the head to hold those 3 pieces of hair.
7: Genki pose .

(i've got long hair so i can follow it easier lol, the confusing part is that the first 2 steps are done so she can tie the middle clip after the 2 side ones so that the top hair won't be trapped under the side one's strands)


----------



## Emigan (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish I had hair long enough to do it.
Mine is just below my shoulders, and rather layered


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 5, 2010)

Emigan said:


> I wish I had hair long enough to do it.
> Mine is just below my shoulders, and rather layered



I could do it...but being male prevents me from trying or wanting to lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Warning: Very high dawww levels.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

DAT SILVER ONE <33

Morty & Falkner Dump. Warning; *Some* Yaoi.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Emigan (Apr 6, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> DAT SILVER ONE <33
> 
> Morty & Falkner Dump. Warning; *Some* Yaoi.





Kelsey♥ said:


>



D'aww 
Love these two


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Red & Green. Warning: Some Yaoi.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 6, 2010)

..You don't know how much I love you for those


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats why I posted them :ho.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't see any booru sites here senor.



I'm not US border control... You edited it. 



Dreikoo said:


> Mystery hairstyle finally solved.



I don't think it was a mystery, I saw something similar somewhere else before...



Dreikoo said:


> Warning: Very high dawww levels.



Cute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2010)

idk if anyone's posted this but I just found it and I <3 it.

GreenxBlue


I don't see a lot of Blue/Leaf fanart posted ;o;


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

Any Riolu and Lucario stuff?


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 9, 2010)

This is why I don't let mom keep my money in the game


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2010)

Meh, she stole the muscle brace off of her stripper and sent it to me, i don't care, i let her have fun with it .


----------



## Emigan (Apr 10, 2010)

That's why she keeps sending me berries 
I bet she just keeps stealing them from the garden!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2010)

Staryu should go before "really are", I'm gonna edit it so the lulz make more sense. It's classic! 


EDIT:  is the fixed pic, with the Charmander and Staryu in the right spots.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Just found this:


Already fanart pictures for Black/White


----------



## Random Man2 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty much what "evolution" should be like. (Looks more like aging from child to adult to me.)


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Epic cuteness! (Warning: Big)


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 11, 2010)

INCOMING CALL FROM JOEY 
Hey, [Insert Character's Name Here], I've been thinking about my Rattata...
And I think it's different from other Rattata.
It's like my Rattata is in the top percentage of Rattata.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Dammit Joey, how about ringing me when you actually manage to catch that damn pidgey you can't even catch with your freakin' top ten percentage Rattata!


----------



## Juice (Apr 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Epic cuteness! (Warning: Big)



That's awesome.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Apr 12, 2010)

Love that second one, wish it had been bigger D:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Epic cuteness! (Warning: Big)



I smell another ROM hack.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2010)

Just a few nice fanarts I've found...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Top Fucking Percentage?



Not anymore.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Just a few nice fanarts I've found...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Glasses...Whitney..Green..Red..


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Awww, it's kinda sad at first.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor Drifloon 

(Can Drifloon actually pop? )


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Poor Drifloon
> 
> (Can Drifloon actually pop? )



I'd rather not think of such horrible things!


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, it might pop and be able to put itself back together again easily
That's that's why the plaster is still on its face - its holding itself together from last time


----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2010)

Image dump

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emigan (Apr 12, 2010)

Mari, I thank you for all those lovely glasses pictures


----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2010)

Inorite? Glasses....


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 13, 2010)

Did an Agumon defeat that Poliwag? O_o



Tyranitar.

This is why he's hot.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Did an Agumon defeat that Poliwag? O_o



Looks like it did...


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

The more I read that strip, the more it confuses me


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Apr 14, 2010)

Hahaha 

Anyone got more Kecleon art? Or sabyleye art?


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha! I was on deviantart the other day when I saw that!!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2010)

Badass Charizard



Badass Venusaur



Badass Blastoise


----------



## Mαri (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Metaphor (Apr 17, 2010)

if only that were a real coke commercial


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2010)

BIG epic Charizard pics





If only garchomp could fly in the games.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 17, 2010)

That Garchomp one is so epic  .


----------



## Mio (Apr 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Mystery hairstyle finally solved.


I actually had found that a while ago and tried it on myself. It was successful, only had it for like a few hours though.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mαri said:


> That Garchomp one is so epic  .



These come to mind as well:


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> BIG epic Charizard pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the epic charizard pics!!!

Anymore of badass charizard battling other pokemon? 

Also the Garchomp one is epic in itself...question did he somehow enter a no flyzone over Charissic Valley? and could he take on all those charizards himself? Hes meant to be uber tier right?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2010)

Any Rainbow Togekiss pics?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Apr 18, 2010)

Kek said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Anyone got more Kecleon art? Or sabyleye art?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Mio said:


> I actually had found that a while ago and tried it on myself. It was successful, only had it for like a few hours though.



Next time take a pic or something lol.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2010)

Old?

Link removed


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2010)

There was one with the first 151 but no, this is new to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 22, 2010)

This is so awesome


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Old?
> 
> Link removed


This makes Swellow look badass as all hell. Same thing with Sableye.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Umbreon is really, really cool.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 24, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Old?
> 
> Link removed



Go ahead and tell me that Claydol is not the creepiest thing on there.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 24, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Old?
> 
> Link removed



I don't know


Some of those are really great, some are fun others are freaky


Gotta admit that Starraptor is the best i've ever seen it(Usually find it looking more like a seagul than a raptor so this helps it. Raptor cool, Seaguls meh)


----------



## Mαri (Apr 24, 2010)

Daww


----------



## Mαri (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Daigo_


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

Any Flygon fanart?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread needs more Raichu.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure if these've been posted but I can look at them all day and not get tired. It's un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2010)

Invidia said:


> Has anyone got any Hoppip fanart?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2010)

Some more Hoppip;


----------



## Mαri (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Oh the horror..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Oh the horror..



Horror? I don't see it as horror.


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Horror? I don't see it as horror.



Imagine you wake up in the middle of the night, and that badass Arbok is looming over you. I'd shit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Imagine you wake up in the middle of the night, and that badass Arbok is looming over you. I'd shit.



If it were me it would most likely end up beaten to death with a baseball bat.

Still, the sheer amount of detail that drawing went through to produce those results, I saved it, definitely.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 4, 2010)

And My Zangoose! (AKA Shiny Zangoose with Silk Scarf!)


----------



## JacobCampbell (May 11, 2010)

I found this one:
Tentacruel 
New team Rocket 
Life inside a pokeball


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 11, 2010)

EPIC Earthquake vs Thunder!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

*Awaits fanart of new Gen V starters* :33

Found already


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

^awesome, but somehow i feel like they need shades


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2010)

Only Squirtle can do shades.


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Bahaha, Treecktwo looks like he is deep in thought, pondering something. Piggy is growing on me. Water guy just bugs me out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2010)

New Female Trainer


*Spoiler*: __ 









Bellsprout at it's finest.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _No love for the water starter_


----------



## vampiredude (May 12, 2010)

Man that water starters expression looks so bland, that it looks awesome. 
I think he is starting to grow on me...


----------



## Brickhunt (May 12, 2010)

I found this on Neogaf, by Tanukid:


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to laugh in everyone's face when the Water Type becomes un-fucking-stoppable in it's final evolution, not to mention ten times cooler than the other starters. It'l happen, mark my words.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 12, 2010)

Is it just me..or do the *first gen starters* _look_ like they could stomp these rookies...lol.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 12, 2010)

i agree 100%


----------



## Mαri (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Gentleman (May 12, 2010)

Some more of the starters.

*Spoiler*: __ 







And just a bad ass Kingdra


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 13, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> EPIC Earthquake vs Thunder!



Epic is indeed Epic. YAY RAICHU!



Kira Yamato said:


> New Female Trainer
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Geez... well, it won't be long now...

As for Bellsprout, I still think the think works better as a lamp.


----------



## Vanity (May 13, 2010)

Might as well post some that I've had on my computer for a while. These are all of Pokemon that I like a lot. I got these pics mostly from Japanese sites.


*Spoiler*: _Weavile, Caterpie, Corsola, Jumpluff, Vaporeon, Wailord, Wailmer_


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2010)

The Caterpie in the bottle reminds me of Envy.


----------



## Vanity (May 13, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The Caterpie in the bottle reminds me of Envy.



Yes, I always think the same thing. XD

I found a caterpillar yesterday. Infact they live on 2 trees in my yard. 

There are pics of me as a little kid with them actually. XD


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2010)

Mαri said:


>



AHHAHAHAHAHA! This one's the winner


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

Some more New Gen images:


----------



## Vanity (May 13, 2010)

^ Man some people sure know how to crack out some pretty good fanart fast. XD


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 15, 2010)

I think Ash is worse. He wouldn't ask about her hair he would talk about pokemon.


----------



## Zhariel (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

Some new Gen Images:






*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

A Few More:


----------



## Ech?ux (May 15, 2010)

I want more derpderp fanart


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2010)

Damn people are quick with the B & W arts.


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2010)

Pikachu-no-shows


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2010)

Invidia said:


> Dang, they showed up when I previewed the post.  I'll reupload 'em to Tinypic.



Damn chibi Pikachu.  Make me want to cuddle one.


----------



## Zhariel (May 16, 2010)

"I almost laughed, then I decided Natu."


----------



## Linkaro (May 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> "I almost laughed, then I decided Natu."


OW!  That was horrible!


----------



## izzy88 (May 16, 2010)

Any budew, roselia, roserade fan art? .... huhu


----------



## Vanity (May 16, 2010)

izzy88 said:


> Any budew, roselia, roserade fan art? .... huhu



I love Budew. I'll post some.

Just give me a min while I upload and then I'll edit this post to include the pics.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Pics_


----------



## Porcelain (May 16, 2010)

I laughed.


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2010)

Smugleaf evolutions


----------



## Ech?ux (May 16, 2010)

<3 those. So much.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 16, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Smugleaf evolutions


 looks amazing


----------



## Nuvola (May 16, 2010)

The last evolution of that looks awesome... :33 I hope it actually does look something like that.


----------



## Vanity (May 16, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Smugleaf evolutions



Sadly, I bet that's better than what it's really going to look like.


----------



## izzy88 (May 17, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I love Budew. I'll post some.
> 
> Just give me a min while I upload and then I'll edit this post to include the pics.
> 
> ...




Hey thanx! Luv it so much! Budew is just too cute!


----------



## Vanity (May 17, 2010)

izzy88 said:


> Hey thanx! Luv it so much! Budew is just too cute!



You're welcome. ^^ I'm glad that I'm not the only one who likes Budew. XD

I think they're so cute and chunky.


----------



## Mishudo (May 17, 2010)

This one's great


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

*Mijumaru*

















You cannot hate forever, world. Not forever.


----------



## Mαri (May 19, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Smugleaf evolutions



Sadly it's not going to be anywhere near as awesome.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2010)

Classic!^


I think what I dislike about Derp is that the design makes his head look almost detachable. Like those 4 nubs are holding it on. Hence the snowcone references.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 21, 2010)

I'm so fucking glad I started watching Soul Eater a few days ago. <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 21, 2010)

i loved that show


----------



## Ema Skye (May 23, 2010)

Red in MisNo-land


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 海外ニキ (May 23, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but:


----------



## Vanity (May 23, 2010)

It's amazing to look at that....seeing just how many starters there really are now. lol.

Also that Missing-No fanart is pretty funny.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

Wow... when you compare the new starters to the other starters they look like complete shit and don't fit in at all.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

I think this is my favorite fanart I've seen in here! it's really great.



Ema Skye said:


> Red in MisNo-land



Haha that's great. Missing No youu.

EDIT:


Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wow... when you compare the new starters to the other starters they look like complete shit and don't fit in at all.



Wait, are you kidding me??


----------



## Vanity (May 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wow... when you compare the new starters to the other starters they look like complete shit and don't fit in at all.



That Budew's not going to be eaten is it? 

Oh and I think the new Grass starter looks fine. I just can't stand the others.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Wait, are you kidding me??



No sir I'm not.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That Budew's not going to be eaten is it?
> 
> Oh and I think the new Grass starter looks fine. I just can't stand the others.




I'm not sure, though it looks happy so probably not.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

I feel like when they're all next to each other like that they all look like pokemon. They all look like starters. I like them.


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

Made this for whoever is looking for a nice pokemon sig. Up for grabs.


----------



## Vicentepena9 (May 24, 2010)

is that a yellow dumpling upside down


----------



## Ech?ux (May 24, 2010)

Sweet Caelus


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wow... when you compare the new starters to the other starters they look like complete shit and don't fit in at all.



Is it just me or does charmander look like he could bust up anyone of them? 1st Gen for the win!!! lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 25, 2010)

That's fantastic Caelus.


----------



## Zhariel (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Made this for whoever is looking for a nice pokemon sig. Up for grabs.



Thanks a lot, I'll take it


----------



## Kek (May 27, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 28, 2010)

^nice fanart


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


D'awwww


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> D'awwww



Tears.

They were shed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

That made Derpderp look like emo


----------



## Pipe (May 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 
> D'awwww


Smugleaf FTW



_____________________

Badass boar of war


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 
> D'awwww



And I've made my choice.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 2, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> And I've made my choice.



Me too! <3


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 
> D'awwww



Ughhh!

Now I don't know who to pick


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

[sp=Epic][/sp]


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

That pic is awesome, except the guy trainer ruined it


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Black is badass. As long as they don't portray him as a douche in the anime. What are the odds of that though?


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 3, 2010)

They look pretty good imo.

here's the deviantart link:


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm...is it just me or are the protagonists from Black and White older than the previous gens players?....or is it just the fanart that makes them  look older...?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 3, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> hmm...is it just me or are the protagonists from Black and White older than the previous gens players?....or is it just the fanart that makes them  look older...?



They are officially stated as older. Although you can't tell in the tits department or anything


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find some good fanart of May/Haruka?


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone know where I can find some good fanart of May/Haruka?



Dan/Gelbooru


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 5, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> hmm...is it just me or are the protagonists from Black and White older than the previous gens players?....or is it just the fanart that makes them  look older...?





Caelus said:


> They are officially stated as older. Although you can't tell in the tits department or anything



Pretty much. How older depends on the artist but it's pretty clear they're 13+.

Anyway not all girls are as busty in their mid-teens as anime tends to portray them... Then again, you weren't in the high school I went to...


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 5, 2010)

I saved this as "holyfuckingepic"

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy Shit ^


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I saved this as "holyfuckingepic"
> 
> [sp][/sp]



I'm just wandering how long the person who made this took.

Bloody awesome.


----------



## Din (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome fanart of Joto leaders

From .


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2010)

Morty still look like a stoner.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

Dunno if this is the right sport to post this or not. Figured it would be better than starting a new thread. I was browsing /b/ earlier and I found these then my computer froze before I could get the rest. Anyone have them? I would really like to have the set.


----------



## Din (Jun 13, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Awesome fanart of Joto leaders
> 
> From .



Same artist, Kanto leaders.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

[sp=holy steely fuck][/sp]

[sp=holy red fuck][/sp]


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2010)

Budew, Roselia, Roserade are my new favorite grass types.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 14, 2010)

Caelus said:


> [sp=holy steely fuck][/sp]



may i have this caelus? i'm a huge steelix fan.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2010)

holy red fuck can not see... 

Zombiechu:


Shit- never piss off mr. mime:


----------



## Vanity (Jun 15, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> They look pretty good imo.
> 
> here's the deviantart link:



I still don't like the Water one...but if the other 2 evolve to look like that, that will be pretty cool. The Fire pig will get awesome points if it really ends up looking like that.

The Grass starter is my fav of their first stage forms....but the pig one will also be pretty cool if it evolves into something like that.

The Water one in that pic is better than it's 1st form....I still don't like it though. LOL.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 15, 2010)

^I'm not the biggest fan of that evo, but since I'll probably end up picking one of the two others I don't really mind 


Caelus said:


> [sp=holy steely fuck][/sp]
> 
> [sp=holy red fuck][/sp]



Yeah I saw these on the boorus and almost shat myself.

There's a ditto posing as Red's Pikachu though


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2010)

Panic said:


> Dunno if this is the right sport to post this or not. Figured it would be better than starting a new thread. I was browsing /b/ earlier and I found these then my computer froze before I could get the rest. Anyone have them? I would really like to have the set.



Don't mean to be a thread hog or an ass or anything but can someone please tell me if there are more of these and where to find them or post them if you have them, please?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo% said:


> holy red fuck can not see...
> 
> Zombiechu:
> 
> ...



damn heath ledger. awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 15, 2010)

No fan art of the new pokemon yet?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> No fan art of the new pokemon yet?






Mega Drapion
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Vanity (Jun 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Mega Drapion
> [sp][/sp]



^ Holy shit that makes it look like a legendary. 


*Spoiler*: _One of the new Pokemon_


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Same artist:


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2010)

^ Who is this artist? He/She's fucking epic.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Doesn't work.



how does it not work??!!
___________________________


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

[sp][/sp]

Beautiful BW Trainers/Legends art. Very... beast looking, great quality!


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 18, 2010)

^ When I saw that for the first time my mind blew up 

Only thing is..aren't Reshiram and Zekrom supposed to be 10 feet tall? Kinda like in your sig?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

They're hunched over in my sig kind of. I imagine them to be maybe 15 feet tall though? Someone said a number before, don't know if it's fact.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

They're actually meant to be around 2.9-3.2 meters tall. So yea 10 feet if my conversion is right.

The trainers are kids right? So at most standing up straight they would be 5.5 feet max.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

Sig for any Arcanine lover out there, feel free to take it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

^ Thats looks sweet...dont keep up to date wth the previous gens...is that an OC trainer or someone from the series/games...?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> They're actually meant to be around 2.9-3.2 meters tall. So yea 10 feet if my conversion is right.
> 
> The trainers are kids right? So at most standing up straight they would be 5.5 feet max.



Reshiram is 10.5 and Zekrom is 9.5. Reshiram is taller and better


----------



## Mαri (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> They look pretty good imo.
> 
> here's the deviantart link:



Pretty good, actually. The water pokemon looks a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 23, 2010)

^ There's also this one, which I've already posted in the B/W thread:


And now, prepare yourselves for epicness.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

There's definitely something in the bottom left corner of that last pic, can't tell what though. It's in the fire.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Caelus said:


> There's definitely something in the bottom left corner of that last pic, can't tell what though. It's in the fire.



Its susano-o


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like Tyranitar and Golem.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 23, 2010)

^My money's on that.

And I'd say Vileplume on the right? 

And Fearow and Gyarados flying top left


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 3, 2010)

What is that other Dragon? Dragonite?

Looks like Mewtew on top of it because of that think protruding upwards which looks like the tail.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

No that's not a tail it's the dragon's ear thing. 

Also, theres a lapras on the right side of that awesome pic.












Also


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 3, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone know where I can find some good fanart of May/Haruka?



*Spoiler*: _Will these do?_


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> No that's not a tail it's the dragon's ear thing.
> 
> Also, theres a lapras on the right side of that awesome pic.
> 
> ...



\m/ Sneasel is made of win.


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy fuck that's being my wallpaper...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

best 404 error ever:


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> best 404 error ever:


The rest are pretty cool too

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 6, 2010)

haha! Thanks for the link! I'd rep but uh... *ahem* 



> you have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 9, 2010)

That bird supposed to be Lugia? I thought Articuno at first but then I thought Lugia.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 9, 2010)

At first I thought Articuno but it doesn't really look like it but it also doesn't look like any other Poke.

Although the thing on the top of the bird makes me think it's an Articuno.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 9, 2010)

That make catching pokemon look like a life or death event...NICE!


----------



## Golbez (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks more like Altaria than anything else.

Seems like a more "realistic" depiction of especially the cloud part.


----------



## KBL (Jul 10, 2010)

I think Mewtwo needs more love.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vanity (Jul 10, 2010)

^ That 3rd pic is interesting and well drawn but it sure is creepy as hell.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree with Gokbez it looks like an Altaria.


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm definately saying Altaria...

Here is why Squirtle is awesome.


----------



## Divi (Jul 17, 2010)

That third one!  I love Squirtle <3


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSUauhaDGHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats not fanart 

any Wartortle fanart?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2010)

Ech? said:


> any Wartortle fanart?



*Spoiler*: _How about these?_


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Linkaro (Jul 30, 2010)

Did anyone post that Lion King reference?  I know I saw it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

Drifloon GET


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2010)

The Luxray King


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2010)

Leaving this here:


----------



## Bree (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure if any of these were posted before~


*Spoiler*: _Gen!Ben_ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

Red being awesome:


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Cosplay from Russia


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow Kek... xD


----------



## Ultra (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow they look just like them....amazing.

I'm going to guess that the James cosplayer isn't actually a guy though....which is fine but I just rarely see guys that look enough like bishy anime guys.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 19, 2010)

Not sure if it's N or not, but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2010)

^ It is, and it's been my new set since last night  I have a biiiig version of it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 24, 2010)

The awesome picture from my sig


----------



## valerian (Sep 26, 2010)

Pretty sure some of these have been posted here before, but what the hell.


----------



## valerian (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Bree (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 30, 2010)

^What the... 
Mijumaru's face... priceless

btw my avatar:


and does anyone have a good pic of N's Cube? I want to make a sig out of that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

It's like a Rubik's Cube only every piece is gold EXCEPT for each middle piece, which is black. It's also attached by what looks like a chain, or some kind of rope thing.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not a rubix cube, it's a Menger Sponge :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Pffft you don't know that.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^thx

^^It doesn't have enough holes, i think (yeah i totally just wiki'd what a Menger Sponge is). Maybe a mix between both? . And rubik's cubes are easier to draw D:... What's with N's obssession with maths anyway?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 1, 2010)

Has this shit been posted yet?



Normally you get one hot gym leader per Gen... but this time we have two!


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

She's hot to you? 

Also, I found the original pic online but it was blue... it looked like this:


But I didn't like it so I change it to this:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 1, 2010)

Bruh I would tap dat ass till it stank


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

ew....


----------



## Bree (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Chimchar in that picture looks like a shrunken head. 

Also this is AWESOME:


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mαri (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2010)

Mαri said:


>



IIIIIITS BACON!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 2, 2010)

Pokefans go all moe-moe for us!​


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

More epic pokemon paper art? Yes please:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Oct 3, 2010)

some totodile or feraligatr fanart?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2010)

*Be Warned*


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2010)

For those still watching Naruto. Someone posted it on the Naruto section:


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2010)

Stock from my sig


----------



## Mαri (Oct 15, 2010)

Just some stocks/fanarts I've found from browsing..


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Just some stocks/fanarts I've found from browsing..


That third image worries me.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 15, 2010)

^ It should :/ 






I'm going to stop here.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 16, 2010)

thread needs MOAR Bachuru!


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody want some Jell-O?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone got any Wargle art?


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Anybody want some Jell-O?



me !


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 19, 2010)

3rd to last one is great, thanks


----------



## Bree (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol at the jello 

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _Not really fanart, but..._


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 21, 2010)

*stares at avatar and sig for a moment*  tit bounce I mean, it counts.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2010)

Some moar fanart.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 22, 2010)

^Those are pretty much amazing


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

ZOMBIECHU <3


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2010)

Ech? you just killed my childhood!!

Now for some pictures of . .. you guessed it Erufuun!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 2, 2010)

Apparantly Nurse Joy has days off too..


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 2, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Apparantly Nurse Joy has days off too..



lol I laughed a little. But it kind of made my day. Thanks kiddo :33 repp


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2010)

Answer revealed when you quote.

**


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2010)

.............


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WARNING:CREEPY_


----------



## Pipe (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 11, 2010)

Ech? said:


>



So what, the Gengar family as fish?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn, you guys are scaring my life with those fucked up looking pokemon. I wish i had a set of them during halloween.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 12, 2010)

:33


----------



## Bree (Nov 14, 2010)

Last three are pretty big~

*Spoiler*: __ 





I posted this in the Pokemon Special fanclub too~


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 14, 2010)

Who are the first two from the second last pic?


----------



## Bree (Nov 14, 2010)

RGBY Red and the playable female character that never made it into the first games.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 14, 2010)

FIRE will F*CK you up!


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Black & White*


*Trainer & Typloshion*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Red & Charizard*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Fraligatr*


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of these are by GnooroopoftheGerudo while Vaporeon is by Leashe


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Desert Crocodile Family:



Taking A Break:



The Girls Want To Tap Ash:



Chibi Furou:



Kamitsure Sitting On A Chair...:



Pokemon Is R Rated:



Skinny Boys...Needs More Muscles:



Can We Help You?:



Iris Being Iris:



Ash And Gary...In Love:


----------



## Bioness (Nov 17, 2010)

These are scrolls containing *ALL* of the first 4 generation Pokemon

*WARNING:VERY BIG*


*Spoiler*: _ This one is Horizonal_ 









*Spoiler*: _ This one is Vertical_


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2010)

Bioness said:


> These are scrolls containing *ALL* of the first 4 generation Pokemon
> 
> *WARNING:VERY BIG*
> 
> ...



I will never catch all those fuckers.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I will never catch all those fuckers.



I did


----------



## Kek (Nov 18, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

5th Gen Starters...What They Look Like If A Drug Addict Saw Them:



Oh Shit The 5th Gen Are Real:



Dawn And May In Their Bikinis(Yuri):



Misty And May...Hugging(Yuri...I guess):



Ash And Gary Doing Stuff Near A Tree(Yaoi):



Ash And Paul Under A Mistletoe(Yaoi):



Ash And Gary...In Love(Yaoi):



Ash And Gary Kissing(Yaoi):



Cynthia and Dawn Dancing(Yuri):



Volkner and Riley Being Awesome With Each Other(Yaoi):


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 18, 2010)

The Yuri-Yaoi ratio in your post is inbalanced. lol

Also for the The 5th Gen Poke Real pic, honestly Im with Misty if they were real and I saw Scyther - Id have the urge to kill it with fire - go charmeleon!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The Yuri-Yaoi ratio in your post is inbalanced. lol
> 
> Also for the The 5th Gen Poke Real pic, honestly Im with Misty if they were real and I saw Scyther - Id have the urge to kill it with fire - go charmeleon!



And who says I was going to make it balance? Should have just posted all Yaoi but I decided to give the straight males and gay females something as well.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Starters...starters everywhere:

*Spoiler*: __ 






















Reshiram and Zekrom are babies...no seriously they are just look:


Not babies any more:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Awww they are going to kiss how sweet:



Kyurem is so awesome:


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bree (Dec 29, 2010)

It's Pokemon Profile Month on Facebook and I browsed through the album and found some I liked~


*Spoiler*: _Muk & Grimer_


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morpha (Jan 20, 2011)

This comic always makes me laugh when I read it


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

The Steps of Red



All Electric



Fire Starters



Why two Reds?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2011)

Badass Collection!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## KidTony (Feb 12, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Badass Collection!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



any more pokemon fanart by this guy?


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 13, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Badass Collection!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The Sauce, I request it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 14, 2011)

KidTony said:


> any more pokemon fanart by this guy?





South of Hell said:


> The Sauce, I request it.



The artist is japanese. Well I think since he has an account on Pixiv, I'll send you guys a link when i find it again.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2011)

Can somebody help me? I'm looking for a fanart with human dressed as Pokémon. I remember seeing a Dusknoir, Darkrai and an Empoleon. 

Somebody?


----------



## Chicama (Feb 27, 2011)

I like this one


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 27, 2011)

^So badass


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can somebody help me? I'm looking for a fanart with human dressed as Pok?mon. I remember seeing a Dusknoir, Darkrai and an Empoleon.
> 
> Somebody?



Kind of like this?



Or less cute, like this maybe?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 7, 2011)

New Gen meets Old Gen


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2011)

Bug Zappers Kill All Moths:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well almost all...





Spiders In The House, No Big Deal:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Spiders in the house that eat your electricity...now we all gonna die!!! 




Just Because You're A Krook Doesn't Mean You're A Crook:

*Spoiler*: __ 





See? Sometimes it just means you're a Pikachu eating monster...but a cute one no doubt. 





Read And You Shall See:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Now that Samurott spotted you...you're going to die, muhahahahaha. Maybe you should have been more nicer to it as an Oshawott.






So Umm...Yah...What The Fuck Are You Again?:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well whatever you are...you sure are almost. Oh look it's Yoshi!




I Think Someone Wants A Hug:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Now if only you could come out of the computer.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

I found this looking for set stocks.

 I like how it tells the story of the game just with this picture alone. Really nicely done.


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 22, 2011)

Missingno.'s reign of terror.


Revenge of the Orange Noses.


Weird Natures.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 22, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or less cute, like this maybe?



No, it was all in one picture. 

Anybody?


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's something cool I found. Its all the Pokemon up to Black & White in the original sprite style from the first 1st Gen games.


----------



## Linkaro (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude missed female Ufeznet


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2011)

That's amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Progeusz (Mar 23, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX, I think you meant this art:
DW Comic Relief 2011

Sorry but I wasn't able to upload it to imageshack.us, photobucket.com, nor tinypic.com, it was too big for them xD
~6MB, 7500x8925

btw, hi ^__^
This thread is great, so many awesome arts I didn't have...


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side of the force.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 25, 2011)

@Progeusz, if it's with girls, than it's the wrong one. It's (Mostly) with boys.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## BakaOnna (Mar 30, 2011)

Chicama said:


> I like this one



The artist did an earlier one before he did the starters with all the ghost pokemon. 

And Joltik is by far one of the cutest pokemon ever. :33


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

The ghost and starter pics are so badass 
Are there more?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 8, 2011)

Because N grew up with Pokemon.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 8, 2011)

^Win.


----------



## truitt661 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Because N grew up with Pokemon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fucking lol'd


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> http://i54.tinypic.com/33yi7pv.jpg



So which one is Judas...?  lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2011)

"No Hotlinking Please!"

Save them and upload them from somewhere else.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2011)

*Flame On!*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Surfs Up!*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *Flame On!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



These are epic!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *Flame On!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Don't forget the grass starters.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 9, 2011)

Samurott Doesn't Like Haters:


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Samurott Doesn't Like Haters:





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Killer Zylos Wolf again*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 10, 2011)

We Are The Champions(No Blue):


Champion Elites(No Alder):


Steven Stone:


Cynthia's Superiority:


Cynthia's Dragon Heart:


What Could Have Been:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyone not aware, Bianca was rumored to be the champion for Unova, obviously that ended up being false...unless Alder is really Bianca in disguise, shit gonna get serious.





Lance's Dragon Body:


Elite Four, Champion Style(No Blue or Alder):


Young Champions(No Blue or Alder):


Six Champions Unite:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Did Red ever actually become Champion though?


----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)

Angry Birds vs Green Pigs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 11, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't forget the grass starters.



True.  At the time the grass starters had not been completed yet when I posted the first two.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Angry Birds vs Green Pigs.



I love the Pikachu wandering what the heck is going on


----------



## KBL (May 24, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Samurott Doesn't Like Haters:



This comic


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Dorzium (Jun 1, 2011)

^Lol, that's so true. It makes me wonder what would it be like if that really happened.


Eelektroll


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2011)

*All the Gym Leaders*


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 3, 2011)

Warning a bit creepy


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 4, 2011)

What pokemon is that?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 4, 2011)

Jellicent and a bunch of Remoraids


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 4, 2011)

Whats with the skeletons?


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 4, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> Whats with the skeletons?



Its absorbing the Remoraid and discarding the remains.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## .:Jason:. (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone got any fanart that shows all of the game protagonist in one picture? I need it to make an avatar for my Tumblr...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Anyone got any fanart that shows all of the game protagonist in one picture? I need it to make an avatar for my Tumblr...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Kuja (Aug 24, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 25, 2011)

Some lolz.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2011)

More here:


----------



## Bioness (Sep 12, 2011)

Beware of Pokemon in the Water...


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 20, 2011)

found this thought it might be enjoyed. 

Not sure if it's real or not


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Saturday (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 24, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Samurott Doesn't Like Haters:



Fucking awesome. 

But how could anybody hate on Osha- and Samurott?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't forget the grass starters.



Sceptile looks so fucking boss.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 27, 2011)

Some fanart I did myself  along with Naruto.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 28, 2011)

^Heh, that crossover works.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 7, 2012)

Just some I liked on Tumblr


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Jan 20, 2012)

These remind me of Happy Tree Friends so much


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## Dorzium (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Jan 31, 2012)

Some awesome Unova Dragon art.



*Spoiler*: _Zekrom_


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2012)

How is this ugly?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> How is this ugly?



It was the ugliest I could find of it, it was so darn hard to find an actual ugly picture and I wanted one of it being ugly since it's usually displayed as beautiful.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)

Disney in my Pokemonz?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

Basically we have no idea which artist did what in this thread just for the sake of viewing pleaserues and post count enlargement. It is a shame specially with such good art here.

/Thou shalt not speak.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a cool Pokemon Special someone made.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Some awesome Unova Dragon art.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zekrom_



Their tails now make much more sense. Like fucking engines/generators


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Their tails now make much more sense. Like fucking engines/generators



Where have you been you should have figured that out from their sprites.

Anyway I have cute, adorable, chibi Pokemon for your enjoyment.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 28, 2012)

I've trained a Lv1 Zekrom to Lv100, but while its tail looked different, it didn't look exactly like an actual generator to me. I only really noticed it seeing it from the front up close with the detailed artwork. Reshiram I've yet to train. I've never seen him from the back before, and with that kind of artistic detail which made it more obvious. The artwork just makes it look more believable/realistic.


----------



## Soul King (Feb 29, 2012)

Sprites I made

Yay invasion - 

Fusions -​
I'm at my limit. Kaio Ken! Nah, but I have a lot more but I don't feel like making a million posts.


----------



## lacey (Feb 29, 2012)

That one is fucking adorable.


----------



## Soul King (Mar 1, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> That one is fucking adorable.



Thanks. ^^ If you want to use it all you have to do is give cred. 

Pokemon made into Mario sprites -


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 1, 2012)

Found some weird Japanese-made fanart.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 6, 2012)

Kind of strange.....


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2012)

Much much more here:


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

Be warned:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mentalii (Jun 5, 2012)

A cute picture of younger Reshiram and Zekrom


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2012)

Pokemon Classic Sprites!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Can You Say Awesome?_ 






The creator has hidden these in the picture:
Ho-oh
Mew
Lapras
Parasect
Dugtrio Cliff

I've found all, what about you guys?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Misao (Jul 8, 2012)

This was probably posted on several times, but they're so good! Won't hurt having just a few more posts by the same artists.

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


Anyway, probably the closest to 'reality'-art will ever get from Pokemon. From top to bottom there's Darkrai, Pikachu and Haunter.

If you want to see more go here


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Genesect Without Armor by me_ 



​


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2012)

This is all shades of awesome:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUQnogfeNC8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (Aug 28, 2012)

^: They sure do have a lot of time in their hands.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2012)

アストロ said:


> ^: They sure do have a lot of time in their hands.



Aye, I wander how long these things actually take.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZNN1PBIHIY[/YOUTUBE]
the hero Kanto deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

Dinosaurs in my Pokemon?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, so if it has I apologize. 



The Gastly line in the style of the chesire cat


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 25, 2012)

Tim Burton's Pokemon!


*Spoiler*: __ 









This person's work is still in progress. He's up to Nidoran M now. 

See more here.


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

We should get a PB for pokemon account. This way we can keep them all in one place ~


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm one step closer now :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

More at source:


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2012)

safe to say i will stay sleepless for 3 days to come


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2013)

Any XY fanart?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2013)

More


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

That is simply gorgeous.. thanx bro


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2013)

More hate for the frog


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Basilikos (Jan 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm having issues with this rn, but love The Avengers/Pokemon art.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYeJdD0DzU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Larveon
> 
> This one was tricky at first. Why would Eevee, a Pok?mon with mammalian attributes, spontaneously adapt to an environment by developing arthropod traits?
> 
> ...






I'm in love...


----------



## Xehvary (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sorry


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

I doubt you're sorry.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 19, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I doubt you're sorry.




............


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 24, 2013)

I love these concepts


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2013)

..............


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2013)

Wearing daddy's old cloths.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 28, 2013)

Blastoooooooooooooooise!


My forever favorite! Where can I buy these?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2013)

The guys email is in the pic. Email him and see what he says.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 28, 2013)

^^Where is the toad?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Mar 16, 2013)

*Pokemayans*


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2013)

A guide to Legendaries.



Other than Deoxys, Regigigas, and Lati@s the placement of the Pokemon does make sense.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 14, 2013)

are we allowed to post mind blowns and such like this here:


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Malicious Friday (May 5, 2013)

Not really fanart, but I made this is paint and I'm not sure where else to put it soo...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Not really fanart, but I made this is paint and I'm not sure where else to put it soo...



Your a fan and that looks like art so I'd say that is fanart


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2013)

Something I found on Reddit:


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2013)

^^Much cooler!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (May 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Black Wraith said:


>



I CAME.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2013)

I love these Pok?mon fusion fanarts.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2013)

-------

Why is that I'm the only one posting pics?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously, why am I the only one posting in here?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Every Possible Pokemon Fusion_ 



Hell if I'm going to post every single one. Go check it out here: and here's the guy that did it:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OzY4z_SZcsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fAqIGbQ0nAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2013)

a lot of those fan made fusion artwork look amazing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 28, 2013)

creepy shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't be bothered posting them all separately here:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 15, 2013)

Sweet mother of glory


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## LEXXART (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys! Check out my Pokemon t-shirt designs at


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2013)

More Pokemon Fusions.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

@.@


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

How the Pok?world looks:


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)

new dlc colors


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Nov 11, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Swarmy, has anyone ever told you you're the best?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> Swarmy, has anyone ever told you you're the best?



You just did


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


>



Can't see / Broken Images


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2013)

They're working for me. Here's the direct link:
alleged stats for the 3 extra mons
alleged stats for the 3 extra mons


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2013)

pek


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 28, 2013)

Robotic starters


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 17, 2013)

Way bigger resolution available at the link


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2014)

More


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 17, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Way bigger resolution available at the link




I like how he actually tries to find a way to make Vanilluxe and Vanillite sound seemingly like natural-born creatures. Spiders that use their surroundings to make camouflage that vaguely resembles an Ice cream cone to us and easy prey for, well their prey.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

So many pokemans to choose from


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 1, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Way bigger resolution available at the link



I always thought Giratina looked more like some dreadul bug, being all spooky and damn resilient. I can never Vanilluxe again.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2014)

I WANT
ALL OF THEM


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

can't see shit m8


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2014)

no one wants a box full of espurrs?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


> can't see shit m8



I'm terrible at uploading images. 

Found a new one.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Feb 8, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


>



OMG that Paras


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow... How true that is...


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


>


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

For bigger size:


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

For all you Naruto fans


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

the image is too big so just posting link but it's very worth


----------



## Island (Mar 8, 2014)

Not exactly fanart, but...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 9, 2014)

Island said:


> Not exactly fanart, but...



"I'd hit it!"


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JJxwba9LWug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 13, 2014)

PinSir approves


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 7, 2014)

Charmander digivolves:


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]s-eEV7b4UCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pliskin (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Jirou (May 7, 2014)

Pokemon x Danganronpa 



By: .


----------



## Jirou (May 8, 2014)

Alpaca versions!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 9, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Jirou (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2014)




----------



## alekos23 (May 16, 2014)

credit to


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TFSiC_ngG2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cyrcNVNpihI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Sunrider (Jul 7, 2014)

Remember, this _is_ the kid that tried to throw hands with Mewtwo. 

You don't get gully like that without bein' swole.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 15, 2014)

This isn't a fanart, but I can't let it go unnoticed


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xMq-FyDBeBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 25, 2014)

I was looking for stock for a future Gengar set and I found this. Thought it was really cute:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2014)

Pokemon fusions could be amazing in game.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2014)

Mega Parasect!!!!



If only


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 24, 2014)

"Glad he's on my side."

We've got no thread for the Championships...


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 1, 2014)

I needed to put this somewhere

It makes me so happy


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2014)

Good lord


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2014)

Pallet Town In The Sims 4


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2014)

ORAS art 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2014)

Woulda been even cooler if it was Lucario vs. Zoroark.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Nimander (Oct 18, 2014)

The "realistic" fanart tends to be more weird looking than not to me, but for some reason the Gastly and Haunter ones were pretty sick IMO.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2014)

Some lovely pieces from the  on Tumblr:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2014)

Holy shit, that's AMAZING


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2014)

That. That right there made me feel 

More here:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

We dont have a music thread do we?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by68W_5nUSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

Post your favorite video game art, gifs, screenshots, comics, memes, etc... 

Enjoy ​
-Kurisu​
-----------






			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> These threads had less than five pages put together and basically no activity on a regular basis, so I went ahead and merged them, sorry





			
				Kurisu said:
			
		

> Post your favorite video game art, gifs, comics, memes, etc...
> 
> Enjoy





			
				Krory said:
			
		

> You ever take a totally awesome screenshot of a game while you were playing?
> Well then, this thread is for you!



*Screenshot Rules*

_1. All screenshots must be taken by *you*. Obviously we have no real way to check this but... c'mon, people.

2. No double-posting within reason. If 24 hours passes without another post, feel free...
...but consider that you can just as easily edit your previous post to add a new screen.

3. Keep discussion to a minimum. If you want to comment on a screenshot, go ahead,
but if you intend to have an open dialogue here you have to pay the tax -
post a screenshot of your own!

Alternatively, you can talk about what you see here in the Arcade Convo Thread.

4. If your screen is large enough to stretch the page, either use the IMGFIT tags,
put it under a spoiler tag, or shrink it down manually to fit.

5. You can post multiple screens in one post.

6. Be mindful of *severe* spoilers and tag them appropriately!

7. Most importantly, make the screenshots *awesome*._
​


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2015)

"riley moment" Fuck awesome, Fuck your Jill VA liking, Fuck your Tomb raider fanboyism bullshit, and fuck your rules

but since this is a screenshot thread, here's an American Wolf attacking a Brazilian Jaguar


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Kamen Rider Heracross_ 









​


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

Still one of my favorite screenshots.  Nothing says you are fucked like a horde of headless freaks carrying bombs running towards you.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 11, 2015)

the last time i played skyrim serana decided arngeir needed a bj when i talked to him



also really liked this lighthearted jab at fallout in wasteland 2


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2015)

Recommend using Flickr or Picpar, simple to use and doesn't compress your screenshots to hell. 

Valkyria Chronicles:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Ground Zeroes:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 11, 2015)

i have some old ass ones from before i was here, most of them are from my old ass photobucket acc

Skyrim prior to Dawnguard


Battlezone II


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2015)

Got a couple from Skyrim to share.


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2015)

Divinity OS:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2015)

Claymore <3


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2015)

Alien: Isolation running custom SweetFX/InjFX shaders, XML tweaks. Really like the look of this game, wish the film grain didn't look like compression in screenshots.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

Crazy Taxi!


----------



## Simon (Jan 16, 2015)

Some more Alien Isolation.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't you lie to me!


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W1X3K0Fx5hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 11, 2015)

lol why


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2015)

So I heard you guys like Diglets.


----------



## Simon (Mar 12, 2015)

Elite Dangerous:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Ori and the Blind Forest:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Apr 7, 2015)

Bloodborne:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nim (Apr 8, 2015)

I like the light in this one :3


----------



## Simon (Apr 19, 2015)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Directors Cut):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Asriel (May 8, 2015)

So apparently the biggest international airport in my state has this on display. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (May 18, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PS4) Fuck PS Share, compressing screenshots to hell.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (May 21, 2015)

Forgot to post this. This was a game I was dominating.


----------



## DeathScream (May 23, 2015)

HERD u GUYS asked for screenshots



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Jul 21, 2015)

*Journey*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Jul 22, 2015)

*Journey (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Jul 22, 2015)

*Journey (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Jul 22, 2015)

*The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0ei6pNop8Kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Sep 30, 2015)

*METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN (PS4)*

PS4 FINALLY SUPPORTS PNG!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2015)

*PT (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2015)

*STAR WARS: Battlefront Beta (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2015)

*STAR WARS: Battlefront Beta (PS4)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2015)

*The Witcher 3*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Oct 14, 2015)

*The Witcher 3: Heart of Stone Expansion (Spoilers)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2015)

*Fallout 4*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 24, 2015)

Kawaii waifu


----------



## Felt (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]cvrQw0VWttY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 15, 2016)

>Dude has merely 13 subscribers

wtf


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cvrQw0VWttY[/YOUTUBE]




That man is talented.

***​
I can't wait for Z to come out. I just want Mega XY Starters. I love some of the fanart for them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Raidoton (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

They need to buy this design from the creator


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 30, 2016)

That certainly didn't take long. I hope that thing is powerful enough for competitive play, or at the very least, I want to be able to fight the elite 4 with it


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)

YoungChief said:


> That certainly didn't take long. I hope that thing is powerful enough for competitive play, or at the very least, I want to be able to fight the elite 4 with it



Looks like it'll be strong  Hope it's better than Galvantula


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

That should be a Venusaur behind him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Post your favorite video game art, gifs, screenshots, comics, memes, etc... 

Enjoy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

tbh I just needed an excuse to post this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Oldie but I really like it




Also this


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Can we get a ASW vs. game already?  

Easily the prettiest fighter in quite a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 6, 2017)

Some Momodora fanart


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

This thread is now gonna be my dump for weeb shit and random tumblr art. This is the future you chose.
But for now I'll start off with this.


Videos count right? These are really great.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 6, 2017)

Oooh, an excuse to post my girls from the Revelation beta. 



Kinda wish the character creation had more options, but it's still pretty detailed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Videos count right? These are really great.



Sure. Dump to your heart's content 


---


Mitsuru sprites from Persona Arena(which I never got to play):


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yak (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 7, 2017)

Not sure if it belongs in here but whatever.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Some gaming wallpapers_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2017)

Have some Warframe:


----------



## Shirker (Feb 8, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Not sure if it belongs in here but whatever.



"The Gay Community?!"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Yak (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Not sure if it belongs in here but whatever.



TEE HEE. LOOK AT US GAMING.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Monna (Feb 9, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


>


got any spiders?


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't know if this counts but my very own statue of Wrench from Watch Dogs 2. 



And a shitty MG: Survive meme I made when first announced.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 9, 2017)

Jane said:


> got any spiders?



Unfortunately, I can't find any.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Some Violent Ken

@MS81 













Broken ass little shit



Great OVA if you haven't seen it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2017)

The most pervasive symptom of the greatest example of yellow fever in video game history. The biggest, bluest balls to have ever existed.



God  damn it, Leon. Get your shit together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2017)

PlagueofGripes is the greatest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Only cervix for Leon is Ada's

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2017)

Platinum/Clover/Kamiya dump


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2017)

Part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 























Couldn't find decent stuff God Hand, RE2, Vanquish, etc..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Maki appreciation/SFV-DLC beg dump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2017)

def jam ffny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Mar 10, 2017)

Muh Prestige 3-Warden @ For Honor


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Breadman (Jul 17, 2017)

Fanart that I created recently.

If you guys could check out my DA page, you'll see all sorts of Pokemon fanart there.

something Kisame even took advantage of

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Sunrider (Aug 12, 2017)

Stunna said:


> That should be a Venusaur behind him.


#neverforget


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2017)

Stylish Bump

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2017)

They really know their shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2017)

Hype for Samus Returns is making me check out my art folder.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2017)

Nothing compared to all what's above me, but something I did on pokemon art academy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Some Violent Ken
> 
> @MS81
> 
> ...


My panties melted...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2018)

THAT IS TIGHT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2018)

Imagine these games with PG gameplay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2018)

Drakengard 1 with decent to good gameplay would legit be one of the best games of all time. Drakengard 2 only has a few good things about it but it mostly lacks the weird shit of the series. Drakengard 3 is a slide show presentation about Dragon Piss and Egdyness, I think? I don't know, whatever it was, it was shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2018)

@leaky rectum

EDIT: Damn... what does Boskov go by these days?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hype for Samus Returns is making me check out my art folder.



First one is stunning. 

wow


----------



## Nataly (Feb 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> THAT IS TIGHT.



That's what she said

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Monna (Feb 21, 2018)

Gotta post some of my Hat in Time selfies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2018)

Based Vanillaware 







nsfw

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2018)

Some more A Hat in Time selfies. 

Super Cheeseburger Hunter Turbo Edition!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2018)

Prime Capcom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2018)

bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2018)

Mahvel Functions in SNK style sprites.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

Demakes should be the next big trend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2018)

Falcoon is on a roll lately.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2018)

Thigh queen

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2018)

Might not play it but I'm getting something out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2018)

Konami such a bitch company I swear


----------



## Xel (May 15, 2018)

Huh, didn't realize there was a thread for posting screenshots  Anyways here


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2018)

But where's King K. Rool?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But where's King K. Rool?



Not in Smash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 31, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Might not play it but I'm getting something out of it.



Just in time for Castlevania Season 2 on Netflix!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

This guy might as well been called Jerk Mcdouche-face


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2018)

GhibliFox said:


> Just in time for Castlevania Season 2 on Netflix!


Did season 2 come out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2018)

Why yes, I love this new Princess bowser meme that exploded when some no name artist posted a comic on twitter.


Akiman, the man behind Chun Li's tighs just chimed in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2018)

My faves so far






NSFW

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2018)

This Bowsette shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2018)

Look at Peach's bombass moves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2018)

So Peach is white confirmed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 28, 2018)

Fuck Peach, Mario should just go for Pauline.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Peach is white confirmed.


That's racist and I'm offended


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 12, 2018)

The World said:


> That's racist and I'm offended



That's offended and I'm racist

Wait, that came out wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Nov 23, 2018)

￼


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Some of the Mythra stuff from my Xenoblade 2 folder:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2018)

Mythra for Smash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 7, 2019)

Will nf rat me out for anthem alpha footage?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Will nf rat me out for anthem alpha footage?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2019)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Will nf rat me out for anthem alpha footage?



How about painful indifference? That work out for you?

Leak at your risk, dude. Go nuts.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about painful indifference? That work out for you?
> 
> Leak at your risk, dude. Go nuts.


I mean I have quite the library and I'd hate to lose it all due to 1 or 2 dickheads so I can actually show everything I know to help with who is interested/on the fence and all.
I dont know how to watermark my info out properly so there's that too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2019)

AFAIK no one here is really excited for the game. But even if they were/weren't, I doubt anyone would go out of there way to snitch. As a staff my only concern would be if you'd spoiler tag it or not. Or maybe if it's on a suspect server.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2019)

Palutena

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 4, 2019)

What game is this?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Palutena


Yikes. Really great tribute to Kid Icarus.



Mαri said:


> Thread lacks Mew  .



Ooh. My 2nd favorite pokemon.

I guess this counts as art being a bang?
Took me a while to get this far.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2019)

The supreme waifu from Doki Doki Literature Club


Persona 3 Protags:


Best Girl Haru


Persona 5 / Animal Crossing


Xenoblade Chibis


Daisy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 6, 2019)

Spent a few minutes cutting this Chun-Li out for a sig, but then it was too tall. Oh well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts IV: Modern Warfare


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 10, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kingdom Hearts IV: Modern Warfare



"Remember, no survivors"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2019)

Just a reminder of this masterpiece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2019)

Best thing about the anime. 5 should have a callback to this theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just a reminder of this masterpiece.



Aaaaaaand I just got a thread on /v/ thrown at my face that Patty is gonna show up in 5. 

At this point, I won't be surprised if Lucia makes a cameo.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

This dude - Johnny Atma - is my favorite videogame cover guitarist youtuber guy.
Posting a small sample of his stuff for a few well deserved clicks.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 14, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> "Remember, no survivors"


'Welcome to the Happiest Place on Earth, friend.'


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 18, 2019)

In-Game Photography is the theme for this week's Photo of the Week. Check it out!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2019)

FemC continues to get the best battle themes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2019)

Updated the title


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2019)

Beach Peach on Peach Beach, probably...




EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> FemC continues to get the best battle themes


Can't wait for this to come through the shitty 2DSXL speakers all distorted. 

I still think the best battle theme is this:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


>



That intro is soo bloody tears


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2019)

Remember when Smash Melee was DBZ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2019)

20 second video. I was training a Peach Amiibo and used two spirits to power her up, now she's out of control...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


>


Shit, Nia? I love it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


>



What I expected Gen8 to look like. Including the bobs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2019)

Going back to work this sunday after my leave so I got reminded of this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2019)

The ladies of the Phantom Thieves:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 23, 2019)

It's been about a year since I picked up Xenoblade 2. Probably my favorite game since the first Xenoblade. So to celebrate, here's some more art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2019)

He came through!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2019)

Dominic Cellini basically draws Mario characters the way I see them in my head:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2019)

One of my favorite sigs I've ever wore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _NSFW_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2019)

Kind of scared of how well this works:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Sharing my latest phone wallpaper.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2019)

Where would you be without me:


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 20, 2019)

The unplanned slowdown is annoying, but I'm happy with it for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2019)

I FKN NEED THIS.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2019)

This guy paints bad ass video game art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2019)

So the director of the Sonic movie went out and said this:


Here's the leak of those changes to the Sonic design:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So the director of the Sonic movie went out and said this:
> 
> 
> Here's the leak of those changes to the Sonic design:
> ...


I approve.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2019)

*teleports behind you*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2019)

Dayum


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2019)

Sakimichan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2019)




----------



## jashro44 (May 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2019)

?


----------



## Xiammes (May 8, 2019)

Official art? REmake 3 should be very interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2019)

That’s not very flattering.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2019)

I wish. This is obviously fanmade and using Julia Voth's RE5 model.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

Obviously fanmade. Moving to arts dump thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2019)

The girls having a good time. 


This Powerpuff Girls / Persona 5 crossover art that I might have posted already or seen here, who knows. 


Celica from Fire Emblem 


Byleth from Fire Emblem 


Daisy


This Samus Cosplay 


Peach and Samus Lesbian art stuffs. There's so much of this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2019)

Pretty proud of this one


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2019)

Spent over an hour on this lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2019)

These are great lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> These are great lol



Dude, I fucking lost it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2019)

I made a short Peach montage. I'm making all of these in the in game editor and it's pretty rough around the edge, but I am shocked it worked out this well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I made a short Peach montage. I'm making all of these in the in game editor and it's pretty rough around the edge, but I am shocked it worked out this well.


this is just a minute and a half of you wasting precious food.

--


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> this is just a minute and a half of you wasting precious food.
> 
> --


Peach is rich, you don't think she got turnip money?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (May 22, 2019)

The best thing about this isn't the fact that the virtual YTers saying the word, it's the timing when Franklin yelled "WHAT!?"


----------



## Darkmatter (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2019)

Bestest boi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

This Lucina y'all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2019)

Not sure how this stuff isn't more famous. 

Smash Bros:


Zelda: 






Mario:


Metroid:


Crossover:


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 27, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure how this stuff isn't more famous.



I've known this artist for a while now. He has much more good stuff.

Witcher

*Spoiler*: __ 








Witcher


Witcher


Donkey Kong


Pacman


DBZ


DBZ


DBZ


DBZ


DBZ


DBZ


DBZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2019)

I think there's a bigger Peach fan out there than me...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2019)

In a similar vein:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2019)

bless


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> bless


Atlus has mastered waifus at this point. I'm playing Persona Q2 right now and they've made Minako/Female P3 Protagonist so goddamn adorable it's disgusting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2019)

consider her waifed


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2019)

You'll never see it coming


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2019)

I mean, it's deeper than that. Also asses.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2019)

Our girl is back: 


And if you're still undecided just know you can make this happen:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 9, 2019)

There's no way this is real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> There's no way this is real.




It's not lol


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not lol



Thank god...


----------



## Sickick (Jun 10, 2019)

I want it to be real



Jk


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Skye (Jun 12, 2019)

Tifaaaaa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Skye (Jun 13, 2019)

More Tifa   Click to see full pic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2019)

FFS that's fucking amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS that's fucking amazing.



The perfect comfy jam if you have long work to do. Bossa Nova vidya covers are my shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The perfect comfy jam if you have long work to do. Bossa Nova vidya covers are my shit.



Gerudo Valley gave me goosebumps man. Fuck that's so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2019)

On the bright side of recent Pokestuff:






*Spoiler*: _Saving Pokemon S&S, and Masuda's job_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> On the bright side of recent Pokestuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> On the bright side of recent Pokestuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2019)

As usual, Pokemon fans are doing a much better job advertising the game than Ninetndo/Gamefreak/TPC could ever do.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh my Hestia, there is even more!




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2019)

^ water goddess


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Bloodstained art & wallpapers_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2019)

The ladies having a beach day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2019)

Proud of this one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2019)

Samus:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Samus:


imagine coming home to this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2019)

Basically this:


----------



## SkinnySticks (Jul 10, 2019)

The Title:  The Dimension Wars

The background is a  The Village Hidden in the Cherry Blossom. Sakura Statue in the background when she was a genin. 

The characters in the are four characters.

Boruto in the back of the group. 
Uzumaki Haku who is the son of Sakura and Haruno. (Pink hair and )
A character that is the son or daughter of Naruto and Ino.
A character that is the son or daughter of Naruto and Tenten.

Here's a template for you to get start:


----------



## SkinnySticks (Jul 10, 2019)

Here are my Game Covers. I hope you guys like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2019)

this is pretty dang cool


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2019)

Prolly a repost but I duncare


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2019)

Love it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> this is pretty dang cool


BR has Godzilla fights in the middle of the map meanwhile the people that paid for the game can't even get their ingame chat fixed so Epic just disables it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2019)

My new favorite Morrigan fanart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2019)

I would see this movie in heartbeat. The sheer quality of the animation masks the clichés. 

Man, I miss traditional animation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

These are wicked arts


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Fun little game show featuring video game VAs Ashly Burch and Erica Lindbeck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2019)

blakstealth said:


>



Is this out already?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this out already?


september 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2019)

Man I really miss Trish and Lady's anime looks. Fuck it, time to dig up some mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2019)

^

The mod scene is actually pretty strong right now. Some pretty cool skinds so far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2019)

Why did no one ever tell me the new tracks for the  Saturn version are so.fucking.good.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _nsfw maybe?_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2019)

Pokemon Masters seems to be helping Rosas popularity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 19, 2019)

Today was Bowsette's 1 year anniversary? Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2019)

Bring back PS2 days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2019)

Reminder that SVC had fire tracks





And the intro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2019)

That's all well and good but SvC2 brought the funk, brought the beat and had sex with everyone smart enough to buy it.


I know I posted this in the Smash thread already but SvC2's OST is part of my gym's mix. It's gewd shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Bonus KOS-MOS_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 10, 2019)

That looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Simon (Oct 10, 2019)

Sekiro Shadows Die Twice:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

What the fuck? Why didn't anyone tell me this existed? Shit's hype.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2019)

Nerf dog


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2019)

Is that a fucking theatrical cover of Devil Trigger complete with Soprano singing? For a fucking card game? With glorious sexy stylized art with Trish and Lady looking hot and thirsty as hell at the same time?

God damn, Capcom.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2019)

Terry is reacting at Smashfags angry at him his Smash invitation there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2019)

Literally the only good thing about the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)

This...this game is a fucking banquet of specific fetishes disguised as a fitness game 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Literally the only good thing about most 3D Sonic games.



Fixed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't save that spread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2019)

edgy


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2019)

NSFW Clair


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Lost it with Half-Life man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2019)

Better than it should.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2019)

Best track in the game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 16, 2019)

Is this pic considered porn?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 16, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Is this pic considered porn?



If it disturbs one's "piece", yes.


----------



## Simon (Nov 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)

Fighterz's visual will never age. That shit is breathtaking.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh no...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)

The internet forever ruined me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Nov 22, 2019)

My chest 


This one video makes me want to get a Switch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Nov 27, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Horizon Zero Dawn_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2019)

These will never stop being funny.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2019)

Android 18 right before she lands her LeveL 3 super...


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _horizon zero dawn_


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2019)

F


Simon said:


> *Spoiler*: _horizon zero dawn_


Fresh


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2019)

Looooool


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2019)

QUEEN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 30, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _God of War_


----------



## Simon (Nov 30, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _God of War_


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2019)

When pixelshit is so well drawn, detailed fanart doesn't look out of place. I love how they made sure to give the humanoid bosses so much personality in the designs, animations and dialogue. Esdras, his sister and Crisanta were the best bosses in the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Mein Lord


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2019)

Jesus fucking Christ, Akiman's vision made real as unhinged thiccness. And she's chinese and everything. Capcom needs to make a new movie STAT.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mein Lord


yooooooo.... is this fo real tho? 
this some rl chun li


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 4, 2019)

I see you like sexy game women, I like sexy game women as well!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2019)

Swarmy said:


> I see you like sexy game women, I like sexy game women as well!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Swarmy said:


> I see you like sexy game women, I like sexy game women as well!


Meh, I had that as my Steam profile wallpaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh, I had that as my Steam profile wallpaper.


So did I for a while! System Shock 2 is awesome!


----------



## Garcher (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2019)

Showing some Julia Voth love. My favorite Jill Valentine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2019)

Always loved this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2019)

Forgot to share my screenshots of Blasphemous


Show Me What You Got


Backgrounds are a highlight


This really reminded me of the Vanillaware art style.



I want to meet this June person. 


The Penitent One in Silence

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2019)

Criminally underrated score

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Criminally underrated score



Jesus Christ, this game brings back so many memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2019)

This is after my save with 75h of gameplay was deleted:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Forgot to share my screenshots of Blasphemous
> 
> 
> Show Me What You Got
> ...


I just bought it the other day Zehaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2019)

My collection so far on souls like games:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> My collection so far on souls like games:



Try Salt and Sanctuary if you haven't already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Modern Deus Ex was too good for this world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

This guy worked on some Bloodborne tunes and is now doing Diablo 4's music. I can definitely see the resemblance. Amazing shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 9, 2019)

GOG galaxy 2.0:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2019)

Marnie's theme:



Your browser does not support the audio element.
 

Gen 8 gym leader theme:



Your browser does not support the audio element.
 

Gladion's theme:



Your browser does not support the audio element.
 

Gen 1 gym leader theme (Let's Go did something right):



Your browser does not support the audio element.
 

Gen 1 trainer battle theme:



Your browser does not support the audio element.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

@the_notorious_Z.É. Shanoa looks cute in a Santa hat


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2019)

d'aww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2019)

That was neat.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm uploading a video of Sonic 3 AIR, because holy shit. This version of Sonic 3 is probably my favorite Sonic game.


This post should go there.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 18, 2019)

Who likes crabs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> Or



I never played Stardew Valley. Not my type of game, but Salt and Sanctuary is good. One of my favorite indies, and I don't even like Soulsbourne games that much. Gonna go with Salt and Sanctuary, and don't do a magic build. :gitgud


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Dec 23, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _God of War_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Simon (Dec 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _God of War B/W_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## RitsuMania (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2019)

Some fun Astral Chain clips that I posted in the its thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

Had to upload this before then new year:


@Charlotte D. Kurisu ,  @Gledania , @Naruto

@Acno


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2019)

Not exactly vidya but also kinda sorta and wholesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not exactly vidya but also kinda sorta and wholesome.



She still would've been a better Genie than Will Smiff


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not exactly vidya but also kinda sorta and wholesome.



Oof, my heart.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2020)

I play this non stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2020)

Bellhenge draws some of the best Peach art. 

Also, I have a lot of recent screens of me playing Ryza.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2020)

More Ryza and Hilda art:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Funny but you know, if it ain't broke and all... also, brand recognition > whatever xbone fridge is.


----------



## Simon (Jan 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously tho, I'd buy the shit out of this.


----------



## Simon (Jan 9, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Witcher 3(Heavily Modded/Reshaded) _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

Found these guys on my recommendation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Witcher 3_ 



























*Spoiler*: _hey_ 



you got any games on your phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2020)

Romance moments in Dragon Quest XI S:

Veronica:
 

Jade:
 


*Spoiler*: _Serena_


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Witcher 3_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

This OST reminds me of simpler times where I had entire afternoons with nothing to do so I just played for hours and hours. Okami's final boss got me more hyped and freaking out than most games that want to be a big epic spectacle.

Gewd shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This OST reminds me of simpler times where I had entire afternoons with nothing to do so I just played for hours and hours.


You are killing me now ... I have all the things regarding games , yet not time to play now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

I pretty much quit open world games with the exception or 2. Don't like them enough to put up with dozens and dozens of hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I pretty much quit open world games with the exception or 2. Don't like them enough to put up with dozens and dozens of hours.



Yet to see a decently paced open world game tbf. I thought Horizon was gonna be that until all the shitty human side-quests which pit me against even more shitty humans, and the last vs. human portion of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yet to see a decently paced open world game tbf. I thought Horizon was gonna be that until all the shitty human side-quests which pit me against even more shitty humans, and the last vs. human portion of the game.



Breath of the Wild almost seemed like the outlier but after a certain point it's your usual boring schlock. Might as well just try to play it like DMC like that tweet you posted. I still remember Read Dead being really good in this regard but I also played that during a time where I had all the free time in the world so that might have distorted my idea of it. 


I expect a Vergil focused SE to pop out as soon as Itsuno finishes whatever game he's making now. Them's the breaks. So far I'm only planning on getting BotW2 and Elden Ring, depending how it goes.


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

Playing around with the , not the most traditional camera control, but been wanting to mess with Sekiro for awhile now. Gonna take some time getting use to.


*Spoiler*: _Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice_


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice (CE Table/Reshaded)_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 15, 2020)

Simon said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Witcher 3_


Are you challenging me to a duel of screenshots?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm not enough of a manchild to fork hundreds on these things but this is fucking dope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2020)

Reinstalling my old Blizzard games, haven't touched any of these in so many years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 17, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Metro Exodus_


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Okay. Now I don't mind Byleth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2020)

This keeps popping up in my Up Next


The whole thing always fills me with good feelings, but man, that Millenium Fair bit is 

Also, gotta mention, props to Mitsuda here for saving his Chrono Cross battle theme from being eternal garbage and turning it into something decent.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Jesus Christ, these are the cutscenes that SotN deserves.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2020)

Need a remake with that style ASAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Holy shit. That's boner inducing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2020)

Linking the artist cuz ffs they deserve all the credit in the world


----------



## Simon (Feb 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2020)

Man, Harada is a fucking riot.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Linking the artist cuz ffs they deserve all the credit in the world



I was wondering where were you. This guy is the tits, turns out he drew that Super Metroid's Draygon piece that @Naruto posted..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2020)

I was wondering where this recent wave of big butt Zelda fanarts was coming from 



Kirishima may not be president of Nintendo anymore, but his policies continue to be carried out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 9, 2020)

Uncensored Intro FMV from 320x240p 15fps to 1920x1440p True 60fps using Machine Learning and Interpolation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

It's absolutely fucking amazing how on point this is. This really was the closest to a proper Ace Attorney live action interpretation we'll ever get. The japanese movie fucking sucks and the one trial drama episode we got in Better Call Saul was fucking wacko.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Feb 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Division 2_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't know why people post memes in this thread, tbqh.


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't know why people post memes in this thread, tbqh.


Wish there was more interest in gaming photography around here, basically all I post here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't know why people post memes in this thread, tbqh.



Was about to post until I saw this post. Now am not sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

One of the hardest themes in gaming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Feb 22, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Division 2_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2020)

Great artwork but that not how Samus power armor works.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> Great artwork but that not how Samus power armor works.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh you said "works", not "looks".

IDGAF, tbh. It's a cool concept.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2020)

The way Goosku runs


----------



## Simon (Feb 24, 2020)

Started the Bioshock collection since it was free this month. I don't know if its shit AA or something to do with how the game resolution renders at 3840 x 2160, but the screenshots for this game come out lookin like ass even though the game looks great on a 4K display.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 25, 2020)

It's amazing how people are still making mods for Tenkaichi 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 29, 2020)

The eternal debate:



V.



Who be Nintendo's Queen Green?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 29, 2020)

Tom Morello liked this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The eternal debate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2020)

This tune was the shit back then. Probably overlooked as fuck, since I doubt many played the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This tune was the shit back then. Probably overlooked as fuck, since I doubt many played the game.



Yeah that one was the best in the game. I always picked the bad guys just for the theme. 

I also loved this one though.


I still have my old savefile on my PS2 memory card.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)

Uuh


----------



## Simon (Mar 3, 2020)

What does that MEAN


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 4, 2020)

Haven't been too interested in Ring Fit Adventure . . .
Until now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2020)

Still the best scene from P5:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2020)

ouch


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2020)

_NSFW_ FE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Mar 9, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Division 2_


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



>Lords of Shadow
>Funko pops


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Lords of Shadow
> >Funko pops



Buy our special limited edition Black Dog Monster Guy with Blue Teeth! The Castlevania character that *everyone* is talking about!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

I really wanted to like Lords of Shadow 2. And there's plenty about it that I actually do like.

Problem is, whoever directed it is a fucking hack. It's completely baffling to me how we never actually got to kill those retard Space Marine demons, forcing us into stealth segments every single time. Absolutely no idea how to satisfy the player there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>


how do i sign up to be her human pet ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I really wanted to like Lords of Shadow 2. And there's plenty about it that I actually do like.
> 
> Problem is, whoever directed it is a fucking hack. It's completely baffling to me how we never actually got to kill those retard Space Marine demons, forcing us into stealth segments every single time. Absolutely no idea how to satisfy the player there.



Didn't help that 98% of the game played in a nuke shelter. Game was soooooooooo bland looking. At least LoS1 had cool looking scenery. And the forced spoopy horror elements failed hard. You either go full horror action like the original games or spoopy horror. Never both. That never works.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 16, 2020)

I prefer Lords of Shadow 1, I appreciate the fact they tried to make LoS2 more Metroidvania like and all, but I found the game confusing and those stealth missions were bizarre, LoS1 just felt like a better crafted game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

Is this a Bayonetta cosplayer clumsily using a clip of Bayonetta's VA reading a Pickle Rick meme?

Where can I hear her VA read out shit like this? I NEED IT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is this a Bayonetta cosplayer clumsily using a clip of Bayonetta's VA reading a Pickle Rick meme?
> 
> Where can I hear her VA read out shit like this? I NEED IT.



Not the actual VA. But here's the sauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2020)

Trials of Mana demo soon . . .


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2020)

Finna buy this YESSIR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2020)

We're gonna need to start posting relaxing quarantine vidya music here, boys. I need to relax and gently massage my brain so I can prevent from having a mental breakdown.

Every time I finish vidya for the day, I get so fucking bored, it's a borderline coma.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We're gonna need to start posting relaxing quarantine vidya music here, boys. I need to relax and gently massage my brain so I can prevent from having a mental breakdown.
> 
> Every time I finish vidya for the day, I get so fucking bored, it's a borderline coma.



I got you fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

@Deathbringerpt


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2020)

DOOM CROSSING


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I got you fam
> 
> *Good shit posted*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2020)

this fucking trailer

still goosebumps


----------



## Simon (Mar 24, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _DOOM Eternal_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

I dont care about Ori but Aurora is the tits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2020)

Why did I fucking laugh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _DEATH STRANDING_


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 1, 2020)

True


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Nero's face fucking fits with every kind of emotion, wtf.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Holy shit, Dante translates so well on Carlos' model.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2020)

Got my hands on a bunch of the photos that they send over the cellphones in P5 Royal. There's not really any spoilers in them:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2020)

lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2020)

Kasumi in Cendrillon's clothes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2020)

The best couple in Final Fantasy VII Remake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

How is P5R censored? The game seems to have actually gotten more fucked up. Also it's easier to trick adult women into sleeping with you. 

Time for the true pairing, y'all know what's up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2020)

It was slightly censored in both dialogue and in character design, apparently people were triggered at a gay couple hitting on the MC cause that somehow leads to the conclusion that homos are sexual predators or some dumb shit like that. Western Atlus and Sony don't like Japan Atlus's taste for skin and gags.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was slightly censored in both dialogue and in character design, apparently people were triggered at a gay couple hitting on the MC cause that somehow leads to the conclusion that homos are sexual predators or some dumb shit like that. Western Atlus and Sony don't like Japan Atlus's taste for skin and gags.


They hit on Ryuji and it's kind of a shitty gag, If someone was bitching about that (something that if they changed or removed it only takes place for like 2 minutes of a 100+ hour game, that's kind of silly. And those guys still hit on Ryuji. I didn't even notice the change. They show up on the beach and in the Red Light district.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2020)

Censoring is censoring, no matter which way you cut it. And they still cover skin which is just ridiculous cause the game still shows plenty of it. Fact of the matter is that Western branch of Atlus doesn't shy from applying a "cultural" filter as far as values go. This isn't exclusive to Persona, anyway. I hate that dumb Idol game they made but I hated its censoring even more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Censoring is censoring, no matter which way you cut it. And they still cover skin which is just ridiculous cause the game still shows plenty of it. Fact of the matter is that Western branch of Atlus doesn't shy from applying a "cultural" filter as far as values go. This isn't exclusive to Persona, anyway. I hate that dumb Idol game they made but I hated its censoring even more.


I don't even know what they covered up more in P5R, but I think that if this is the kind of shit you worry about the sensitive one in the situation is you. Seriously, get your priorities straight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2020)

You asked a question, I answered it. This doesn't keep me awake at night, champ. But I still call shit when I smell it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You asked a question, I answered it. This doesn't keep me awake at night, champ. But I still call shit when I smell it.


I don't get what's so shitty about it. Like I love Persona, but we have to realize that some of the characters are as young as elementary school students and it's not okay to have them in some situations. The stuff where you can, as a 16 year old girl date a child in 3, or the stuff where they give little peep shows of young girls in other games is pretty not okay. I say this as a person who loves games that tend to have that stuff in them. I don't love them for that and I don't make any excuses for the stuff they're doing. Hell, I got super uncomfortable in 4 when Youske tried to insinuate that someone being gay might mean they're going to rape them. 

There's no point to having shit like that in a game and it's not really a clever joke. In the case of the thing with Ryuji the scene still happens and he's still uncomfortable, I'm not even sure what they altered, but that moment definitely still happens. It's not like that changes anything major in the game. It's just a minor change so that more people feel comfortable playing a game and the more people that can enjoy Persona 5, the better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly, it's just fanservice and they're not real. If a fictional 16 year old can basically titfuck god, then they can wear some racy clothes. Taking the former into consideration, everything that comes after that should be taken as seriously as a head scratch. As for the concept of censorship itself, it's always shitty. And everyone who is bitching about the creator's original vision being tampered with has every right to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Honestly, it's just fanservice and they're not real. If a fictional 16 year old can basically titfuck god, then they can wear some racy clothes. Taking the former into consideration, everything that comes after that should be taken as seriously as a head scratch. As for the concept of censorship itself, it's always shitty. And everyone who is bitching about the creator's original vision being tampered with has every right to.


It may not be real, but it does make lawmakers look at them. It does make some people shy away from them.

And there’s not one creator, it’s a team effort and Sega is technically still an American company that moved to Japan. It has strong ties with the west and it makes sense that they would want maintain their image in the west as a publisher. It’s not just Persona games on Sony systems, they also do it to the ones on the 3DS.

Not all corporate oversight is bad. The original Ghostbusters script is a shitshow. They were told to change it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It may not be real, but it does make lawmakers look at them. It does make some people shy away from them.



Who cares? lol. If people shy away from *harmless *shit like that, maybe try something else? Not everything is for everyone. People can shy away from violence, religious or anti-religious themes, LGBTQ characters or relationships. Trying to censor/change it so everyone will be happy isn't just impossible, but it's also shitty trying to alter what the creators intended to do. No matter how minuscule it is. This is literally the same as China changing shit to cater to their way of thinking, just with different beliefs. In conclusion, censorship is shitty. Let the creators do what they want, and let people vote with their wallets instead of alienating your fanbase and purists alike.

And again, it being "not real" is the main thing here. My sense of belief is basically shattered the moment Anne, Makoto, and Haru were skull raping Devils and Gods and summoning nukes at a whim. So them showing cleavage and some ass gets lost in all the unbelievable bullshit of the game.

Applying your real life ideologies on games is absurd IMO. For example, are you okay with the real life violence? Any sane modern civilized human wouldn't be. But most people, myself included, would rip off a spine of a jabroni and wear it as a necklace in a video game.

Also, the Middle East is a growing ass video game market, you wouldn't want devs to appease to us now would you?

Tifa in Burqa mudafucka. Book it. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And there’s not one creator, it’s a team effort and Sega is technically still an American company that moved to Japan. It has strong ties with the west and it makes sense that they would want maintain their image in the west as a publisher. It’s not just Persona games on Sony systems, they also do it to the ones on the 3DS.
> 
> Not all corporate oversight is bad. The original Ghostbusters script is a shitshow. They were told to change it.



You're confusing quality assurance where a project went tits up due to the same people corporate hired, to corporate censoring some skin to appease non-main-demographic markets.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get what's so shitty about it. Like I love Persona, but we have to realize that some of the characters are as young as elementary school students and it's not okay to have them in some situations. The stuff where you can, as a 16 year old girl date a child in 3, or the stuff where they give little peep shows of young girls in other games is pretty not okay. I say this as a person who loves games that tend to have that stuff in them. I don't love them for that and I don't make any excuses for the stuff they're doing. Hell, I got super uncomfortable in 4 when Youske tried to insinuate that someone being gay might mean they're going to rape them.
> 
> There's no point to having shit like that in a game and it's not really a clever joke. In the case of the thing with Ryuji the scene still happens and he's still uncomfortable, I'm not even sure what they altered, but that moment definitely still happens. It's not like that changes anything major in the game. It's just a minor change so that more people feel comfortable playing a game and the more people that can enjoy Persona 5, the better.



Okay, maybe I didn't get my point across as succinctly as I hoped. Guess that's on me since English isn't my native language. Let me try to properly express my thoughts about censoring in reply to what you wrote here.

_Censoring is censoring._ *No matter which way you cut it.*

I really don't care about whatever reason for precedence you're giving me here. As if not liking a joke or being "uncomfortable" playing a fucking Persona game, of all things, actually enables some dumbfuck nobody who had nothing to do with the game's creation to actively change what the original game conveyed.

As if playing an anime game about high school kids somehow makes them exempt of saying bigoted shit. Oh wow, a teenage kid said stupid shit about sexuality that he doesn't understand which ultimately doesn't really amount to anything at all? Oh jeez, Oh man, I'm shaking all over, I need to stop playing. Save me, western Fatlus and Sony, protect my brittle spirit, I can't deal with this!

Since when aren't games allowed to tread unpleasant territory? Get the fuck out of here with that shit. Please don't play Drakengard 1, you'll probably have a seizure.

At the end of the day, you're playing a Japanese series that literally became notorious for the under 18 teen dating simulator adventure aspect, it's going to cross that cultural line that's not normal for the west. That doesn't need to be washed by American sensibilities just because its too much for you or anyone else to handle.

DMC5 wasn't bogged down by the light censorship they had at all since they just covered ass for half a second but I'll always mention that idiotic fucking change that wasn't necessary in the slightest just because a fucking soccer mom or a celibate priest could become "uncomfortable" at the sight of Trish's dumpy butt.

It's a terrible take on localization and the less of it, the better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Trish's dumpy butt



Lady's shapely butt > Trish's oversized hotdog buns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2020)

This page is alright.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2020)

Since Naruto is late with his Metroid fanart, I'll cover him this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2020)

Work music today.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lady's shapely butt > Trish's oversized hotdog buns.


in DMC 4: Trish > Lady
DMC 1 Trish >= DMC3 Lady
anime too i think


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

My girl needs clothes: 





Donate your non-taxable Gil now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2020)

Friend of mine is a stripper in Oregon. Need to ask her if that’s them.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 1, 2020)

Age of Mythology was awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2020)

Bonus, I think I got it right this time: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 2, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 3, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2020)

this is why titfags were a mistake


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2020)

All this post-apocalypse cringe fest reminds of this little gem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2020)

Persona 2 Dancing the Sin away is...going to cause some waves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Capcom are too limp when it comes to milking the waifu game. They have the best set of Waifus in all of gaming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2020)

Mercedes is too sexy for y’all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2020)

I'll never understand why Flamenco Guitar can be the perfect instrument for both Islands and Deserts but I ain't complaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2020)

Lenore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 12, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 12, 2020)

This fucking game ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

How is that hard to believe? 


What a cool poster promoting PC ports.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2020)

The Tales of Berseria opening just slaps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Tales of Berseria opening just slaps.



Not bad but


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Tales of Berseria opening just slaps.


wait is that from the game or they making a Berseria anime now ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wait is that from the game or they making a Berseria anime now ?


That’s how the game starts. There’s not really any anime cut scenes in game but there are anime stills.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Wow, SNK.

I get it.

Edit: Actually, I just saw the spatula. I don't get it.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2020)

He smells what the Rock is cooking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, SNK.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I just saw the spatula. I don't get it.



KOF is pretty wrestling inspired. I think this is for the WWE cross over with All Stars. Sadly, 90% of current wrestlers lack personality so they're basically just adding buffed out NPCs as playable characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2020)

I'm this close to download the game and play through the story just to see how it goes but I'll probably need to pay $50 in Dracula coins to reach the ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm this close to download the game and play through the story just to see how it goes but I'll probably need to pay $50 in Dracula coins to reach the ending.



Dracula: What is a man? 
Dracula: Pay 10 gems to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2020)

New spin on a classic:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> New spin on a classic:



I am a bit too old to get the interwebz lingo these days. So do simps still get to fuck or are they basically chastised subs?


----------



## Big Bob (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am a bit too old to get the interwebz lingo these days. So do simps still get to fuck or are they basically chastised subs?



No fuck for them simps. White knights that give all their money to girls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am a bit too old to get the interwebz lingo these days. So do simps still get to fuck or are they basically chastised subs?



Just a new name for betas. Gotta keep that meme language fresh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Big Bob (May 20, 2020)

Christian mums against penis enhancement in video games. "Penises should be the way God made them, not my 12 year old son Jimothy."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2020)

Even Japanese Gambling Castlevania has absolute fire music that belongs in a fucking AAA game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Even Japanese Gambling Castlevania has absolute fire music that belongs in a fucking AAA game.



That would make for a sick mid-game or final boss. FFS Konami.

EDIT: Oh shit that's a remix from Aria of Sorrow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That would make for a sick mid-game or final boss. FFS Konami.
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit that's a remix from Aria of Sorrow.



It was Michiru Yamane's last Castlevania OST. 


This one starts as Aquarius then turns into Mad Forest. It's fucking great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (May 23, 2020)

This whole soundtrack was one big acid trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2020)

TIberian Sun and Red Alert 2  


fuck I actually want to reinstall and play C&C right now


----------



## Overwatch (May 23, 2020)

With the first C&C and Red Alert getting remastered, I’m hoping that the franchise will make a comeback.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2020)

Tiberian Sun had such an amazing overall atmosphere and feel, one of the best Ive ever seen in any game

and RA2 cinematics are memetic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2020)




----------



## The World (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Chad Violent Ken dump


























Source:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2020)

Fighting game music by the composer of Doom Eternal and the people behind DMC 5's Devil Trigger. GEWD SHIT.


----------



## Simon (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _nsfw_


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 31, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2020)

I forget if I've already posted this old gem:


----------



## Simon (Jun 5, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _DAYS GONE_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2020)

God damn, Samus hits the gym fierce.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _DAYS GONE_


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello my new wallpaper


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)

Ryu and Doomguy in Metal Gear Solid artstyle is what testosterone is made of.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)

The Sonic Mania guy should just be in everything really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2020)

The only kind of Youtuber you all should be subbing to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)

Celebrating the free DLC announcement for one of the best games I have ever played

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't think it's wise to refer to smash players as smashers given recent events.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't think it's wise to refer to smash players as smashers given recent events.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2020)

Need this on a spiritual level and for science purposes ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2020)

What's even funnier is the Nintendo Fan Force in the comments.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2020)

Never forget the GOAT


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2020)

Who did you expect at the end of all of this?  God?  The Devil, perhaps?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2020)

Whats the song that starts at 1:56

EDIT: I figured it out. It's Megalovania from Undertale.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2020)

BOOM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2020)

Man, it's a shame Virtua Fighter isn't keeping up with Tekken. I would've liked a sequel with a corny stupid story mode. These characters need more exposure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 18, 2020)

The comments alone are gold.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2020)

Fire Emblem fans are really doing it up big with art and zines. 







And salt bae Dedue


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2020)

Shocked this guy is more well known:


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2020)

Glad to the see that the Status Quo has finally returned and Super Hero games are back to being hilarious garbage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2020)

Yakuza set in Sicily or Detroid when? Cosa Nostra and The Hood need some face rearrangement from Kiryu's who's on vacation and needs to get out of retirement *again*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Glad to the see that the Status Quo has finally returned and Super Hero games are back to being hilarious garbage.


It might just be that way for the demo to make it feel more fun or cool.


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2020)

Swery games usually have absolutely great OSTs but D4 is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2020)

On my way to getting more copyright claims in Japan:


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2020)

murata knows what's up


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2020)

There's not a single piece of Capcom art that Murata drew that's not fucking awesome. He also drew illustrations for a Street Fighter novel which is fucking dope, especially Dhalsim.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2020)

Quick search gave me these. There's other fights that are illustrated which look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 30, 2020)

I admit to having a Juri Han fanart fetish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)

Not really sold on the artist doing the DMC5 manga but this piece's pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2020)

Fantasy main themes are usually fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 2, 2020)

Old but gold.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2020)

I had to do it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2020)

One day . . .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2020)

I love it when Capcom remembers that Frank West is this ugly dope with a receding hairline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2020)

Why isn't Capcom All Stars a game yet?


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2020)

what an iconic series

it's a pity we don't have more of those games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2020)

Was randomly humming this while I was taking a shower this morning. Thought I'd share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 6, 2020)

Old Pokemon songs popped up on my recs, and then eventually led me here: 


Oof. Right in the heart.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2020)

Xenoblade 2 Official Art


----------



## Mael (Sep 8, 2020)

Damn I forgot how good this music was.  Reminded me of Extreme G.


----------



## Mael (Sep 8, 2020)

And yes I ship this.  Slayer and Samus.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

God Hand Gene vs. Hokuto Shinken Kenshiro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

PS I plan on playing this if and whenever the Boston Celtics win a game.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2020)

Now only if you could do this in the game but cool shit otherwise


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2020)

The World said:


> Now only if you could do this in the game but cool shit otherwise


That would be hilarious...maybe if they're real low on health but still attacking.

Now I gotta find someone to do Slayer vs. Kharn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2020)

*Dons nerd glasses*
The final mission probably will not be Link's final stand on Hateno Field, but Zelda's sealing of Calamity Ganon within the castle.

If they want to get really hardcore about it, they could have you experience the entire hundred years as she desperately tries to hold on for Link's recovery, her sealing powers growing weaker as Ganon grows stronger. And after that hundred year struggle, her weary spirit senses Link's recovery, and you summon the strength to send a message out to him - "Open your eyes. Wake up Link." Boom, cut to the credits.


----------



## Mael (Sep 13, 2020)

Needs more double-barreled shotgun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Needs more double-barreled shotgun.



We get it, you played doom.


----------



## Mael (Sep 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We get it, you played doom.


I know, but the pic itself begs the necessity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 16, 2020)

Negged for no Han Juri.


----------



## Mael (Sep 16, 2020)

Fuck this song...now it’s my running song.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Spoilers for Watchmen

[
And a fight I failed to record.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2020)

The only ship I care about


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)

Dante X Trish >> 
for i*c*st value


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2020)

The World said:


> The only ship I care about


Ain’t got that blonde nice titty factor Slayer x Samus has but I can dig it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2020)

Ryza's back:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 19, 2020)

From the game Space Marine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2020)

Since we're still shipping:


Pay no mind to her curves.


----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2020)

From OFF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Morgana is a girl now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ryza's back:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Man she really is a contender to one of the hottest characters designs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man she really is a contender to one of the hottest characters designs.


I like the little outfit changes they made. Also she’s the only Atelier protagonist who’s not rail thin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2020)

Lotsa ruined Christmas for dudebros this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2020)

Fuck my life


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

@Mael 
The only true Samus pairing:


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 27, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @Mael
> The only true Samus pairing:


It's cute, but it lacks wholesome, as in double-barrel shotgun with meat hook wholesome:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2020)

Pikachu is an electric shotgun


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2020)

@Mael
You order a commission because...


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pikachu is an electric shotgun


Eh, doesn't kill demons though.


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @Mael
> You order a commission because...


Believe or not...not my thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2020)

Mael said:


> Believe or not...not my thing.


Really? I will have to have Mider update the files. 

Just so I am not spamming the thread. I am loving Granblue's out there fucking characters. 

Midget Cow-Lady with a cloak full of guns. I'm here for it.


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really? I will have to have Mider update the files.
> 
> Just so I am not spamming the thread. I am loving Granblue's out there fucking characters.
> 
> Midget Cow-Lady with a cloak full of guns. I'm here for it.


Talk about a mooover and a shaker.

The private school gal thing was never it for me.  I appreciate per my sig the bodysuit gal far more.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2020)

So that's why Andy ends up knocking boots with her...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2020)

I am in love


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2020)

One of my biggest regrets is not being an early Rose fan 

Now I can't get enough of everything related to her.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One of my biggest regrets is not being an early Rose fan
> 
> Now I can't get enough of everything related to her.


Fun fact: Rose was inspired by JJBA's Lisa Lisa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2020)

Is this a TAS?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

The more time passes, the more I appreciate Bayonetta as the quasi-perfect action game that it is and will never stop beating myself for being such a pedantic bitch about it  backwhen it came out.

But every time a tune from the series pops into my work mixtape, it's usually a good time.


And the Pachislot OST ain't bad either.


I just hope 3 mixes the best of 1 and 2 to be *the* perfect action game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

Bayonetta 3 should remix Dirty Diana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>



Psylocke's sprite made me into a man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Psylocke's sprite made me into a man.


I remember Mutant Apocalypse Psylocke too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh no, new Zelda is all baddies.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2020)

Lieutenant Mira of Space Marine concept.  40k produces its fair share of fightin’ ladies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2020)

Thought that was Doomguy's Drill Instructor for a sec.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thought that was Doomguy's Drill Instructor for a sec.


Lol nope she’s the only surviving Imperial Guard Officer during the ork and Chaos invasions...and she survives. (With the help of Titus)


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2020)

maybe the brits got a few things right...


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2020)

When you face the final boss of the Internet.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2020)

Fuck...this is also really good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

The World said:


> maybe the brits got a few things right...



>THEY/THEM 20

Brits are pretty. They just peak at 21. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >THEY/THEM 20
> 
> Brits are pretty. They just peak at 21.
> 
> ...


That might be jokes She refers to herself as a catgirl and nyan binary 


I hope they don't peak that early. Waste of OOMPA LOOMPA OINGO BOINGO MOMMY MILKERS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)

The World said:


> That might be jokes She refers to herself as a catgirl and nyan binary
> 
> 
> I hope they don't peak that early. Waste of OOMPA LOOMPA OINGO BOINGO MOMMY MILKERS



The less I know about these cringe personalities, the better. They literally make them automatically less attractive. 

Not that I would go through with this just-as-cringe opinion if I ever had the chance. Those milkers are something else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

The World said:


> That might be jokes She refers to herself as a catgirl and nyan binary
> 
> 
> I hope they don't peak that early. Waste of OOMPA LOOMPA OINGO BOINGO MOMMY MILKERS



Why do you care if you're just simping over her online?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2020)

Classic


----------



## Mael (Oct 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2020)

Been playing Panzer Paladin, and it has an ace boss theme:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2020)

Just realized I've never took a look at Bayonetta's PC mod scene when I'm all over that shit in DMC.

It's pretty fucking good - with the occasional mode swap for extra funny. Playing Jeanne with Balder's face is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2020)

The Varia Suit being this steamy mechanical huge suit when shut off is much more appealing than whatever Power Ranger crap Other M tried to pull.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Varia Suit being this steamy mechanical huge suit when shut off is much more appealing than whatever Power Ranger crap Other M tried to pull.


Could not agree more.  Reminds me a lot of the Astartes power armor where they basically are suited up like a mech suit but it's connected to your body and takes a fuckton of punishment.

It's steamier there because she was watching a wrestling match between Doomguy and an Ultramarine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2020)

More games needs to transition 8-bit music to Orchestra and vice-versa. Shit works almost too well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> More games needs to transition 8-bit music to Orchestra and vice-versa. Shit works almost too well.



Kickass remake. But the Face Shrine theme remake is something else.


to:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kickass remake. But the Face Shrine theme remake is something else.
> 
> 
> to:



Wow, that's actually amazing how it becomes an entirely new song while integrating the classic tune into it. Is this what marketers mean by FAMILIAR...BUT NEW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2020)

Since we're talking about OST remakes, can't help but bring up the Shinra theme


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2020)

peak fiction


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2020)

A need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2020)

The World said:


> A need



I dislike Nendoroids, but damn if that doesn't look slick.


tbf, GTAV is a damn good game. Should've been entirely about Trevor tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm like super glad Jeanne is flat. And twitter bitches say games don't have enough diversity.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm like super glad Jeanne is flat. And twitter bitches say games don't have enough diversity.



Funny story, Kamiya made a presentation for the WiiU/Switch port of Bayo1 where he showed how he made Jeanne even flatter and how proud he was of it.

We need Flat Tits Jeanne PC mod if we want that to be the actual superior version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny story, Kamiya made a presentation for the WiiU/Switch port of Bayo1 where he showed how he made Jeanne even flatter and how proud he was of it.
> 
> We need Flat Tits Jeanne PC mod if we want that to be the actual superior version.



I'm probably wrong, but she basically the only flat sexualized adult-bodied female game character out there. Rest are either lolis, pseudo-lolis, or fugly chickens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2020)

GTA 4 >GTA 5

There, I've said it. Although it's only because the expansions are so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> GTA 4 >GTA 5
> 
> There, I've said it. Although it's only because the expansions are so good.



In almost everything except gameplay. I still have nightmares about GTA4's driving.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In almost everything except gameplay. I still have nightmares about GTA4's driving.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2020)

Chinese realized that if you put moeshit while blatantly ripping off good action games, people will fork their hard earned cash for single player games.

It's fine. Everything's fine. Super fine.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2020)

He’s back.  Samus just got wet again.

And Andrew Hulshult did not disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2020)

Ngl Nook is a scary bastard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2020)

Notice how Doomguy is the only one still doing his job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2020)

Mael said:


> Notice how Doomguy is the only one still doing his job.


Well, he is the only active one with the DLC.

Duke is the most butchered...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

Mael said:


> Notice how Doomguy is the only one still doing his job.


That goose is doing his best


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That goose is doing his best


Goose used the infamous gosling distraction scheme on DG and Daisy wasn't around to warn him. :c

Speaking of which...


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2020)

@Deathbringerpt


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2020)

Reminds me of that Toriyama Chrono Trigger art.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2020)

Hated her when the reveal trailer dropped. Now I think she's the perfect support character, brings out a dynamic with Nero that was never seen in the series so far and her artwork design is actually dope. Plus this kickass theme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2020)

Being a Dante simp is also a huge plus


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2020)

Not even a NMH fan. But damn that design is awesome.


@Naruto


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not even a NMH fan. But damn that design is awesome.



You gotta play SUDA51 action games, man. They're jankcity but absolutely brimming with style and genuinely weird settings and characters. You never know what to expect with his games. He's like a Kojima that didn't become a hack.

And yeah, Shinobu is top tier delicious chocolate design.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You gotta play SUDA51 action games, man. They're jankcity but absolutely brimming with style and genuinely weird settings and characters. You never know what to expect with his games. He's like a Kojima that didn't become a hack.
> 
> And yeah, Shinobu is top tier delicious chocolate design.



I played Lollipop Chainsaw and saw my friend Shadows of the Damned. Shit was hilarious. I was gonna give NMH a try, but you know me man, I hate motion controls. Is the PS3 versions good at least?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2020)

God damn, Andrew Hulshult might just be up there with Mick Gordon:


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2020)

The more I read, watch and hear Castlevania 64, the more I'm thinking that the narrative of its status as a "bad game" is total bullshit. I'll have to get me a N64 and buy a copy. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I played Lollipop Chainsaw and saw my friend Shadows of the Damned. Shit was hilarious. I was gonna give NMH a try, but you know me man, I hate motion controls. Is the PS3 versions good at least?



PS3 is garbage, minus a few sensible QoL changes. Switch port is confirmed to be HD Wii version with said QoL changes inserted, it's the perfect time to get yourself into the series before 3 hits. It's super stylized, over the top japanese/western mix with amazing music and it totally carries the gimmicky, basic gameplay. It still feels good enough to play as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2020)

If you'd ask me which is the best piece of music we got from all the Bloodstained games. I'd vote this one. The transitions are fucking epic. I can't even...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2020)

The lack of spooky stuff posted during Halloween disappointed.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2020)

Mother Brain doesn't get enough credit as a kickass boss. People always dick riding Ridley. He's cool, but he's no Mother Brain and Kraid.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kraid


Let's not get crazy here, Ridley is definitely a better boss than Kraid.

The SA-X, the Queen, the Diggernaut, and the Omega Metroids are all valid opinions too.

I admit Ridley is trotted out way way too much, but he's probably the second best boss fight in Super.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Let's not get crazy here, Ridley is definitely a better boss than Kraid.
> 
> The SA-X, the Queen, the Diggernaut, and the Omega Metroids are all valid opinions too.
> 
> I admit Ridley is trotted out way way too much, but he's probably the second best boss fight in Super.



I'm biased cuz Kraid is my spirit animal. 

Look at this big bastard

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2020)

so clean

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2020)

Lockdown stoner gayming on a friday night ain't too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2020)

$400 dollars for the PS5?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)

Surprisingly accurate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Surprisingly accurate.




"mastery of the fabled pretzel motion"

I got that shit certified bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

Juri always giving me vile urges man. I dont understand why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

I just followed this artist. They really nail the western style disney-ish art. Tifa and Aertih look amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 22, 2020)

gripping/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2020)

I really want Capcom all stars fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

That's a smoking ass Aphrodite. Maybe I need to check Hades out. 





I dunno if this is a whole book or whatever. But I kina want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2020)

You could drop most tunes of Yakuza 7 in a Club and people wouldn't even notice it's a vidya soundtrack.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2020)

Background work music be good today.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Whole gang's here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2020)

Bless this man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Whole gang's here.



You didn't post the best one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

Best thing to come out of FF7R apart from the combat is the hordes of Aerith and Tifa art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You didn't post the best one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2020)

Shit almost like an exact copy of the old KOF art. 

This person is good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2020)

The bias triggers me.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The bias triggers me.



This narrative leads to the Chun's foot titty fucking Mai.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2020)



Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)

"Penitent One in Drunkenness."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)

Wandafuru Gaaaordo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2020)

Ah, Blonde Mai with slightly more clothes and flat chest.

A man of taste.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best thing to come out of FF7R apart from the combat is the hordes of Aerith and Tifa art.


And their whole relationship honestly. 

My v from Cyberpunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2020)

Nomura should be arrested for Parasite Eve 3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2020)

Smash Sephiroth hits the gym something fierce. Now that's some Chicken and Rice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2020)

This was drawn by the Astral Chain character designer BTW.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2020)

Notice how Nero is being an angsty shit while Dante is thinking about tapping.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Notice how Nero is being an angsty shit while Dante is thinking about tapping.



Actually Dante is eyefucking Morrigan's milkers.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2020)

I love Kid Icarus Uprising and its characters. I really hope Sakurai can return to them in a true sequel someday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2020)

Remember when official Zelda art was straight out of Conan or some shit? 

Wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

Select Screen themes were fucking dope back then man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2020)

I must be the only Grasshopper fan that came from Lollipop Chainsaw instead of NMH










*Spoiler*: _nsfw_ 












It sure as hell deserves a steam release or a remaster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 31, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: _nsfw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suda's made huge efforts into releasing all of his games to modern platforms so it's weird how this is still kinda stuck in the 7th Gen. Getting this BC would just convince me more to buy a SeX as a BC machine. I hope the collaboration with James Gunn doesn't make stuff complicated.

Her cameo in Killer is Dead is sweet. At least that confirms he likes the game. You should play that game already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2020)

Still mad at this fucker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2021)

He's actually covered in Pizza sauce and not blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Suda's made huge efforts into releasing all of his games to modern platforms so it's weird how this is still kinda stuck in the 7th Gen. Getting this BC would just convince me more to buy a SeX as a BC machine. I hope the collaboration with James Gunn doesn't make stuff complicated.
> 
> Her cameo in Killer is Dead is sweet. At least that confirms he likes the game. You should play that game already.



I hate how Jill looks MUCH better in Teppen than in REmake 3. I know they were trying to be gritty and realistic with the REmakes, but Mobishit games have no business looking this fucking cool while some of the console games have dogshit models.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2021)

I hate how dope these are.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2021)

Chizuru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2021)

I had Flayn art done!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2021)

Reminder that the official TF2 Comic is fucking hilarious and legitimately fucking amazing. Go read it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2021)

Only Castlevania would dedicate a hard hitting theme for a fucking options menu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2021)

Played my fair share of HoD when it came out, even if it didn't exactly call for me but it did a better job at being a Castlevania Crossover game than Judgement ever was. They should've passed over that story mode to that game.

I could never keep up with the Japs who probably played that shit non-stop, they were so overleveled they pretty much flamed everything to ashes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Played my fair share of HoD when it came out, even if it didn't exactly call for me but it did a better job at being a Castlevania Crossover game than Judgement ever was. They should've passed over that story mode to that game.
> 
> I could never keep up with the Japs who probably played that shit non-stop, they were so overleveled they pretty much flamed everything to ashes.



It was Castlevania co-op which was sweet. It was the Vania celebration I never knew I wanted. Just sad Konami pulled the plug before finishing the planned DLC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2021)

Dont care what people think, the new top down Zelda art style is cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was Castlevania co-op which was sweet. It was the Vania celebration I never knew I wanted. Just sad Konami pulled the plug before finishing the planned DLC.



That sounds familiar...


Oh.

This one looked even better than HoD since it actually had a plot and added a bunch of new content like giving most characters new moves/spells and reimagined old ones, was made from the ground up and it shook things up like most returning bosses having entire new phases after their original copy pasted fight was over.

I'd genuinely love if Konami released this shit for the Switch or Steam or whatever. Guess we're just stuck with chink mobileshit now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

New game from the Octopath guys when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2021)

The best artist to ever grace Capcom. I'd marry this lady for her drawing skills alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

So many 8bit remixers out there, but this dude nails them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So many 8bit remixers out there, but this dude nails them.



It's pretty damn faithful to the original but it's missing some PAZZAZ. Tomorrow is Mine is probably the the best hype combat song out there and it's full of energy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's pretty damn faithful to the original but it's missing some PAZZAZ. Tomorrow is Mine is probably the the best hype combat song out there and it's full of energy.



Fair enough


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2021)

Got a package today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Got a package today.



What kind of game are those ?
In a few lines.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> What kind of game are those ?
> In a few lines.


Kind of slice of life-y JRPGs with a focus on crafting. These last two (Atelier Ryza: Ever Darkness and the Secret Hideout and Atelier Ryza 2: Lost Legends and the Secret Fairy) have more fan service and a different take on character design and more of a focus on story. (There's a bigger threat than my  alchemy shop is going to close though or I have to find my sister)  

The older Atelier games never grabbed me, but Ryza did almost right away. And Ryza is just a fun protagonist.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kind of slice of life-y JRPGs with a focus on crafting. These last two (Atelier Ryza: Ever Darkness and the Secret Hideout and Atelier Ryza 2: Lost Legends and the Secret Fairy) have more fan service and a different take on character design and more of a focus on story. (There's a bigger threat than my  alchemy shop is going to close though or I have to find my sister)
> 
> The older Atelier games never grabbed me, but Ryza did almost right away. And Ryza is just a fun protagonist.



Okay, maybe I'll try the first one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

There are many other Smash characters in the style of Cuphead on the artist's page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, maybe I'll try the first one.


It's a good game, I got pretty attached to most of the cast. One thing I will say is there is no dub at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's a good game, I got pretty attached to most of the cast. One thing I will say is there is no dub at all.



They realize normies would never play this shit so why waste money on a Gaijin dub


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They realize normies would never play this shit so why waste money on a Gaijin dub


They dubbed older games in the series. This one is way more accessible than Ayesha was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Relaying Portrait of Ruin since I forgot almost everything about it

Charlotte is the best 




Totally wicked graphics and 3D effects



First Boss




Henry VIII enemy that simps  




Discount Lady (kinda)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

What is Portrait of Ruin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What is Portrait of Ruin



Castlevania on the Nintendo DS. Pretty dope.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Castlevania on the Nintendo DS. Pretty dope.


I might look into it, I have my 3DS still so I can just find it and play it on there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I might look into it, I have my 3DS still so I can just find it and play it on there.



Have you played any Castlevania before? The DS games are pretty good. Order of Ecclesia is my favorite DSVania, also has the best Vania Waifu. You can also always check out the best Metroidvania style Castlevania which is Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Have you played any Castlevania before? The DS games are pretty good. Order of Ecclesia is my favorite DSVania, also has the best Vania Waifu. You can also always check out the best Metroidvania style Castlevania which is Symphony of the Night.


I played the first one like way back when it first came out and I was a child. I do kind of know the gist of what's going on and all. And I've seen the Castlevania show, and by Castlevania show I mean Captain N.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I played the first one like way back when it first came out and I was a child. I do kind of know the gist of what's going on and all. And I've seen the Castlevania show, and by Castlevania show I mean Captain N.



The games I'm recommending are part of the games that coined the term Metroidvania. Lots back tracking and exploring. You should give them a go. Pretty good stuff.  Start with Rondo of Blood + Symphony of the Night to ease into the transition. Then play the GBA/DS games. And if you're really into the series, there's also the PS2 3D games. It's a beefy franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The games I'm recommending are part of the games that coined the term Metroidvania. Lots back tracking and exploring. You should give them a go. Pretty good stuff.  Start with Rondo of Blood + Symphony of the Night to ease into the transition. Then play the GBA/DS games. And if you're really into the series, there's also the PS2 3D games. It's a beefy franchise.


Well I played the old Metroid games (super, 1 and 2) and I kind of like the backtracking style of gameplay (MGS 1, RE2 do the same thing). I need to play more of the Castlevania games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Relaying Portrait of Ruin since I forgot almost everything about it
> 
> Charlotte is the best
> 
> ...



There's something about that extremely competent sprite work meshing really well with the cartoony aesthetic of the 3D background - The DS library had a lot of them, for some reason. Like, it's when the game looks its worst but somehow manages to look appealing at the end of the day. They were smart to keep it at a minimum too.

The Castle gets a lot cooler the more you advance through it, the beginner village is actually pretty tame and average, for the lack of a better word. The Portraits take you to some weird ass places.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's something about that extremely competent sprite work meshing really well with the cartoony aesthetic of the 3D background - The DS library had a lot of them, for some reason. Like, it's when the game looks its worst but somehow manages to look appealing at the end of the day. They were smart to keep it at a minimum too.
> 
> The Castle gets a lot cooler the more you advance through it, the beginner village is actually pretty tame and average, for the lack of a better word. The Portraits take you to some weird ass places.



Playing on an Emulator still isn't smooth tho, even if the FPS is locked at 60. I suck at emulation, so maybe it's possible to tinker with the settings to get a better experience. I never actually owned the game. I played on my hombrewed DS cartridge which had a shitton of games for 20 bucks, which is now completely fucked. And I can't find the game on Amazon. So yeah, fuck me.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

My head canon is the alchemy only _really _counts when Ryza does this little dance with it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 31, 2021)

From Overwatch's latest Summer event back in August.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2021)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 2, 2021)

I need this in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2021)

Vs. games were so much fun back then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vs. games were so much fun back then.




mvc2, cvssnk, toshinden series, fatal fury, virtua fighter, etc

good times, indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2021)

Blade said:


> mvc2, cvssnk, toshinden series, fatal fury, virtua fighter, etc
> 
> good times, indeed



You'd thing we'd get more of Vs. games these days. With the internet and shit the hype would be ridiculous. Just look at Smash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You'd thing we'd get more of Vs. games these days. With the internet and shit the hype would be ridiculous. Just look at Smash.




lets be honest, its all about the hideous dlc system for the sake of more pitiful $ which has ruined 80% of the gaming fandom, for years now

some examples, tekken peaked with tekken 5, sf peaked with third strike and it goes on

just because

a game can have hd art/animation, it doesn't make it quality ----> granblue fantasy vs is an example

summary: mid 90's - late 00's was the best era for vs games, competition and enjoyment value were at their best


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2021)

Re-playing Portrait of Ruin reminded me of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)

**CAMEL RIDING INTENSIFIES**

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2021)

Some more PoR screens

Smort strategy against the goo boss



Rush moves 


Holy Lightning 


Charlotte uses her broom to double jump 


Egypt painting 





I didn't screenshot during the Egyptian boss fight cuz I was too busy switching between the two characters  

Back to the castle for a sweet ass whip 


Lilith 


Stella Boss

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 7, 2021)

Most impressive part is that he managed to find a PS5.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2021)

Unrealistic. She should've been disintegrated to dust by those punches.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2021)

This is still one of the best main themes I've heard.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2021)

Shame Cammy wasn't used more in the movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2021)

The western Silent Hills were all worth it for the OST alone. Shattered Memories was a pretty interesting reimagining with a bunch of cool wiimote gimmicks. The original plans for it seemed much better, tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2021)

This dude just dropped off the face of the Earth one day. 

I had to get these from fucking Danbooru.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2021)

Just me making gameplay clips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2021)

You got real balls to link to Nat the Lich in here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 18, 2021)

:gitgud


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

I really like how Lidia looks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)

Like always, everything is better without suits getting involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally found the Fantasian trailer music. Shit's an absolute banger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2021)

bask

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Who's the chick on top?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2021)

No idea, some Disney show I think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2021)

Replacing this battery was piss easy and Dreamcast really was Sega's FUTURISTIC Swan Song but god damn, as a piece of hardware, it was an exploitable, wonky piece of shit. Even normies knew how to pirate games there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Replacing this battery was piss easy and Dreamcast really was Sega's FUTURISTIC Swan Song but god damn, as a piece of hardware, it was an exploitable, wonky piece of shit. Even normies knew how to pirate games there.



Good luck replacing the motherboard tho. My thing was completely fried.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2021)

This guy is great. Very meticulous work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

The World said:


> This guy is great. Very meticulous work.



How did he get the air shots?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2021)

rofl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2021)

Simpler times.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 18, 2021)

Metal cover of a Phillips CD-i Zelda song


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> rofl



I remember seeing Vagrant's Story graphics and thinking for the first time that video games were the future.

Now it still stands the test of time and it has by far the best visuals on the PS1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2021)

I'd sacrifice 7 babies, one for each Archdemon if I could eat Fried Chicken and have Ken's body.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd sacrifice 7 babies, one for each Archdemon if I could eat Fried Chicken and have Ken's body.



Gotta have some cheat days, I guess. Protein is protein. I like how Chun Li and Cammy are all bruised, they just chilling after a workout.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta have some cheat days, I guess. Protein is protein. I like how Chun Li and Cammy are all bruised, they just chilling after a workout.



That won't work for a body from a lifetime of questionable choices.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2021)

@Naruto

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2021)

I miss the Mii forum insanity.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2021)

I'm gonna YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO like I haven't in a long time.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2021)

Literally the only celebrity death that actually made me feel like complete and total shit.  Part of my teen/young adult life died with him. RIP to the guy, hope he went fairly painlessly although his affliction isn't known for that. 

The wrong people keep dying, man. Fuck 2021.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2021)

Weird detail, but these are the recordings from the airport track in Mario Kart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)

Been a while since I posted so take dis dump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 30, 2021)

SONICSUKE NOO YOU CAN'T RUN TO THE DARK SIDE!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The World (May 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 30, 2021)

so muh EDGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Funny 2 | git gud 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 5, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 7, 2021)

look like this is better than Pokemon.....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2021)

I love how the Metal Slug announcement just triggered a bunch of new art online.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 16, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2021)

Perfect wallpaper.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2021)

men only want one thing smh


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2021)

Just hitting the course for a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



P




@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2021)

From the demo I can safely say - NEO TWEWY is the real deal, guys


  



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

She knows what she's doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2021)

Home girl is just Aerith


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2021)

Are all of them real? lmao


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2021)

I love this combo system:


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 9, 2021)

For my bros Yakuza fans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> For my bros Yakuza fans.


Elite Miko playing Yakuza has to be fucking great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2021)

I've heard that Snake Eater cover a few times. That lady got some pipes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2021)

No one cares but me, but there's a new official Peach render:

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2021)

Have the zombies been spanking Jill's bottom?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one cares but me, but there's a new official Peach render:



That hyper realistic ice cream next to Peach's cartoony design does not look good, man. I thought Nintendo was above this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That hyper realistic ice cream next to Peach's cartoony design does not look good, man. I thought Nintendo was above this.


She also has fingernails which you either don't get to see or she doesn't have (because the gloves are usually on).

I'm not sure that's a render. I'm right just be a photo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 21, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 22, 2021)

I play Super Mario 2 when someone posts dumb shit. Cleared the game since.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 22, 2021)

Damn son, where can I buy this?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)

Just happened when they turned the series into F2P.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 26, 2021)

Turn on the subtitle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2021)

VTubers are teaching themselves English:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Aug 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2021)

Relevant to movie Knuckles VA announcement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2021)

And finally it's Princess Peach month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Aug 17, 2021)

17 years and I had never heard this one. The gift that keeps on giving.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2021)

Good times of Xbox HUEG

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2021)

Cyberpunk ain't as fast as Sonic when it comes to fucked up releases.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

Finally I have them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2021)

tfw going for complete domination in Rome 2 TW Emperor edition

Should I annihilate the G*rmanoids for good?


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2021)

Bestest femboi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2021)

Been a while since I posted OST

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2021)

This is official Super Star Saga artwork. Look at Mario on the top left and tell me what you see. I fucking lost it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is official Super Star Saga artwork. Look at Mario on the top left and tell me what you see. I fucking lost it.



oh noze

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2021)

Made this last night:


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2021)

looks like a snake


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2021)

Botw players a different breed


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2021)

All Nintendo related content to day folks.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2021)

I'll never stop being impressed by "A Fox In Space"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 30, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2021)

One of the best N64 games. Fight me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2021)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2021)

“Yoshi is frolicking with white children and Donkey Kong is fighting for his life.”

Oh no, wtf?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2021)

Holy shit, that’s beautiful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2021)

Yoshihiro Togashi favorite JRPG


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2021)

MAKING THE MOTHER OF ALL OMELETTES, JACK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Nov 5, 2021)

HW3 sneak peek:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2021)

PS5 Ryza does look great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Overwatch (Nov 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 12, 2021)

Meanwhile on British TV.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2022)

This old video is very dear to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2022)

Dominique looking damn cute.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2022)

Stick anime titties onto anything horrible and obviously  exploitative  and it’ll take just a few hours to condition everyone into buying 

WHOA, .3% CHANCE TO GET UGUUTITS-CHANS LEFT NIPPLE PLATE?! CRANK OUT THE MASTERCARD


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2022)

Sad thing is, it's probably in the works.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2022)

"I will never be a memory, Peter"

--


this is pretty cute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2022)

Got a friend who plays that shit obsessively. He's not even into Metal Gear, he just loves the survival aspect of the game.

Something for everyone, I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2022)

I fucking LOVE pixel art.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 14, 2022)

It's a shame you had to cap so many of these guys.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2022)

Shit, didn't know Madama Butterfly appeared in Bayonetta's shadow in Smash.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2022)

Lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 3, 2022)

That first dude is weirdly satisfying to listen to.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 5, 2022)

I pulled this off a few months ago.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Feb 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2022)

Someone's a fan of Old Boy.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2022)

this is sick


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

The only thing that matters right now:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2022)

Your browser does not support the video tag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2022)

Someone could do this for Xbox but it'd just be a blank image

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2022)

I accidentally discovered this dude a couple of days ago. I am both amused and horny.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2022)

Gritty?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2022)

Why wasn't this the sonic movie


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2022)

Going through the Persona 3 movies again  




Still wish they did the Answer


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2022)

Hahahaha. Is he that broken?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2022)

Probably real Bayonetta 3 screenshots. Who knows.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2022)

Elden Ring players are in a fucking cult, convince me of otherwise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 6, 2022)

That pic was made to make fun of an Ubisoft dev who was ranting on Twitter about how bad the HUD/UI/UX in Elden Ring is and reviewers who gave the game good ratings are basically dumb ignorants for that, eventually a dev who worked on Horizon join the party to agree and call the quests in ER bad too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> That pic was made to make fun of an Ubisoft dev who was ranting on Twitter about how bad the HUD/UI/UX in Elden Ring is and reviewers who gave the game good ratings are basically dumb ignorants for that, eventually a dev who worked on Horizon join the party to agree and call the quests in ER bad too.




Wait. A Ubisoft dev really called out another game for having bad UI?  

I thought this was just nerds meme-ing. I mean, Elden Ring's UI isn't spectacular, it's just average, but unless it hinders gameplay, UI is not a major aspect to judge whether a game is bad or not. It's one of those things, where if it's good it's a huge plus, but if it's poor without it hindering gameplay, it's just whatever. 

But the richest part the Horizon guy calling out Elden Ring for poor quest design completely missing the point of the game. I guess a quest isn't really a quest unless you have a random ugly NPC dump out their life story that you will probably forget 5 minutes later. I put down Horizon to play Elden Ring, and not having blabbering NPCs constantly yakking about meaningless boring exposition never sounded so good in my entire life playing video games. 

Also, Elden Ring doesn't feel play tested? 

AHHHHHHHH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Ninja'd, bitch. Go up a few posts.

Also, Ubisoft designers complaining about any design in the industry is nothing short of hilarious. They really are conditioned at making shit their own "Let's forcefeed anything and everything in the most obvious fashion" way and their own way only.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 8, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2022)

Who the fuck is making these lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2022)

This is really great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Mar 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2022)

HMPH


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 30, 2022)

I agree, fuck video games, they're not even videos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 1, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Very tempted to change my avie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Nanomachines son.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt Need an egg bro?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt Need an egg bro?



We didn't find all that many eggs, did we


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We didn't find all that many eggs, did we



The eggs were all the friends we made along the way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Apr 15, 2022)

Thighs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2022)

"Huh, I didn't know that. You're still wrong though."

Perfectly captures debating on the internet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)

Peak Sonic aesthetic.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2022)

If only this is real

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> If only this is real



Capcom pls


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2022)

This will never not be funny to me:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2022)

You get to the deepest part of the dungeon in the new Final Fantasy and find this waiting for you.


Wtf is this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Karma (May 3, 2022)

With Embracer fetting SEs western studios, i think Sony r buying the Japanese ones.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 3, 2022)

Looks like the Advance games.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2022)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2022)

For me? You shouldn't have.


----------



## Karma (May 12, 2022)

Summer Game Fest like a month away


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2022)

The sonic 1 composer had a band before he was hired by Sega. 


It's fucking Green Hill Zone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The sonic 1 composer had a band before he was hired by Sega.
> 
> 
> It's fucking Green Hill Zone.



Sega hired actual famous Japanese musicians/bands for early Sonic games to the point where they went nuts and partnered with Michael Jackson for 3. Which is why that game has basically never been ported.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 15, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (May 20, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (May 21, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2022)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2022)

Dayum, I'll buy two copies.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2022)

It is complete!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2022)

Same


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 30, 2022)

Today I came across this on a random garbage bin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2022)

^

Bad ending achieved.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2022)

Made this edit from some of my old game footage and an AceVane video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 10, 2022)

Be me.
Download Assassin's Creed Valhalla on PS5. 
It's garbage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> I download Assassin's Creed Vallhala on PS5. It was garbage.



Just pay over 200e of micro shit so you can have the true Viking experience.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2022)

I want to punch this guy's face by principle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2022)

Jesus Christ, Nintendo.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, Nintendo.


dang, they recognize gays AND bestiality now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 28, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 tonight/tomorrow. Would have shared a good chunk of my Mythra and Pyra folders in celebration, but I'll just keep it to these two pics where they're wearing Noa and Mio's jackets.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 30, 2022)

COOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2022)

Never seen this artwork before. Shit explains why both games look so stylish.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2022)

Your browser does not support the video tag.
 

This game came out in 1999 for the Playstation 1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2022)

Making more Lux videos


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

I welcome the added Morrigan fanart now that Evo's back.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2022)

Took me a second. Funny fuckers.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2022)

I really love this aesthetic. They did so much with so little.

The shelves cast a shadow (baked in the tile ofc), the counter shines, the sprites are drawn with depth in mind. It's 8 bit pixel art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2022)

Peak comedy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2022)

Someone, somehow modded Dante's taunt into a twerking dance.

After that Nier Automata scam and this, modders are becoming too powerful.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2022)

Most of the Xenoblade ladies...sorry, Morag got dragged to the men's section.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2022)

I hate Veigar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2022)

GTA 6 brainrot is gonna fuck some weirdos up. But thinking about it, it's probably exactly what we'll be able to do. Fuck and suck man whores.

IT'S BREAKIN NEW GROUND.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't kink shame and I do not judge.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 23, 2022)

This game was hilarious. It’s a shame you had to cap most of these guys.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2022)

Max Payne and No one Lives for Ever have the best thug banter.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


>



Took years to even track down most of these peeps. It's nice to see them realize that nerds care about their actting in some 3D polygon weirdo game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2022)

The teenage girl who played Jill remains a mystery however.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2022)

This is not even a little bit bad.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2022)

my new favorite template

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 4, 2022)

CD project red making more witcher games


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 4, 2022)

Missed opportunity for The Witcher Warriors.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2022)

Who the fuck are the molasses flood


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 12, 2022)

Where this new meme about chocolate with things inside came from? it's like every day there's a new one, I'm getting too old to keep up with these things.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 14, 2022)

Ok, this one wins.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2022)

Didn't realize there was no Sparks of Hope thread, but I got the steel book yesterday and I think these Nintendo steel books look really good actually. 



Got this one not too long ago too:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 21, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Got this one not too long ago too:


Looks beautiful. I'm kinda jelly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Looks beautiful. I'm kinda jelly.


I think that this is the best looking of the boxsets for Nintendo games. I will have to see if they do anything new with Persona 5. I am going to have to order that game again lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 23, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2022)

Fucking love these

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2022)

No wonder why Pikachu is the only one he takes everywhere


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 26, 2022)

SH2 x RE4

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Nov 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 3, 2022)

These Spider-Man Modders are too good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2022)

Make money, kids, and you can have both. 

The GForce and PS5, that is.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2022)

For all we know the girl is his sister.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2022)

satisfying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 17, 2022)

Don't worry it's a fake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2022)

Is that Ralph the movie maker?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2022)

No lies detected.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2022)

If by 90s game ads were the worse, you mean "the fucking best". I agree.

They embraced sheer stupidity of messaging, sometimes to the point where it made NO sense. Sometimes it completely backfired but it was worth it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If by 90s game ads were the worse, you mean "the fucking best". I agree.
> 
> They embraced sheer stupidity of messaging, sometimes to the point where it made NO sense. Sometimes it completely backfired but it was worth it.


I'm learning that I kind of hate most 90s aesthetic stuff at this point, like the mid 90s music and some of the movies were great, but a lot of it was ass. Some good TV shows though.

Anyway, I am sharing this because it took like 15 hours for me to upload it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm learning that I kind of hate most 90s aesthetic stuff at this point, like the mid 90s music and some of the movies were great, but a lot of it was ass. Some good TV shows though.
> 
> Anyway, I am sharing this because it took like 15 hours for me to upload it.



As someone who has to deal with souless, trend chasing, "hello fellow kids" marketing bozos that want to sleeze in your feed and viewings at all possible moments almost on a daily basis, I really miss when this entire industry didn't take itself so seriously, was less standardized by other departments that don't get games and really coasted on shlock and camp over most stuff.

I just visited my hometown and the city's main metro station was basically splatterd in Ragnarok wallpaper and giant screens without a single footage of gameplay, just BOY, FEEL MY EMOTIONAL ACTING crap. I'm so detached from it all.

Anyway, as far as 90s aesthetics, some of it I really loved, other was cringus maximus. But the 90s was basically the start of the last golden age of cinema so I'd say a whole lot more than just some of the movies.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Overwatch (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2022)

Banner this shit @Karma

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  I can change banners?


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2022)



Reactions: Creative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2022)

Must be one of the writers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  I can change banners?



You personally can't, gotta tag one of the admins. @Rinoa for example. (Ola Rin  ). You have something ready or do you want me to do something?


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You personally can't, gotta tag one of the admins. @Rinoa for example. (Ola Rin  ). You have something ready or do you want me to do something?


Just for future reference 

I think putting Christmas one now might be a little too late lol, but ill be more attentive abt banners from now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Karma said:


> Just for future reference
> 
> I think putting Christmas one now might be a little too late lol, but ill be more attentive abt banners from now



Why lol? I'll make something tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

I just saw this Smh. Alright let me tag @Rinoa

Reactions: Friendly 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2022)

Karma said:


> Just for future reference
> 
> I think putting Christmas one now might be a little too late lol, but ill be more attentive abt banners from now




It's still the 20th, you can whip something up, no biggie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's still the 20th, you can whip something up, no biggie.



We can just use the one @the_notorious_Z.É. posted.

We just have to contact an active admin.

@Naruto you still have powers here nerd?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 20, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just saw this Smh. Alright let me tag @Rinoa


Let me check size etc.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Let me check size etc.



I made a smaller one in case Mbison doesn't approve:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt @the_notorious_Z.É. @Karma We had to compromise, but it still looks good

Thank you @Rinoa and have yourself a very merry Christmas 

Please look after my boy @Karma

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2022)

Mansion in REmake is freaking amazing as always

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 28, 2022)

Basic stuff you can do in River City Girls 2.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> Basic stuff you can do in River City Girls 2.



I want to play both games back to back


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 2, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sinoka (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Francyst (Sunday at 2:05 PM)

Legit shouted "Nooo" irl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sunday at 4:40 PM)

Francyst said:


> Legit shouted "Nooo" irl



My old depressed ass would be like "Finally, I have an excuse not to play anymore..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (Sunday at 4:52 PM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sunday at 9:18 PM)

Flute Guy exposed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Monday at 5:59 AM)




----------



## Sinoka (Tuesday at 6:18 AM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Tuesday at 6:48 AM)

The quintessential AAA experience right here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)

Overwatch said:


> The quintessential AAA experience right here.



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)

Some of these are fucking great, plenty of these are just shitty.


----------

